# C-Shock



## lah_knee (Apr 5, 2007)

UM. YA this collection seriously is like the BEST thing mac has ever come out with. you will be blown away like for SURE! June 14th cannot come soon enough... i cant post a visual but just by the names your jaw might just drop...


Lipstick:

Blast o' Blue (sheer midtone blue) Lustre
Overrich (soft metallic coral with silver pearlized pigments) Glaze
Out to Shock (creamy silver pink with silver pearlized pigments) Frost
Vivacious (sheer midtone pink with silver pearlized pigments) Lustre
Pomposity (Bright raspberry with silver/pink pearlized pigments) Frost

Lipgelee:

She-boom! (creamy magenta) Cream
Lil' Sizzler (metallic peach with pink/white pearlized pigments) Frost
Mega (soft metallic lavender with silver sparkle) Frost
Sugar Shock (Sheer red berry) Cream

eyeshadow: DUN DUN DUN

Going bananas (soft lemon yellow) frost
Eyepopping (soft limegreen with gold/yellow pearlized pigments) Frost
Wondergrass (Intense kiwi green) Frost
Big T (Intense aqua with green pearlized pigments) Frost
Fab & Flashy (midtone orange with gold pearlized pigments) Frost
Bang on Blue (Royal blue with pink pearlized pigments) Frost
Romping (rich magenta with pink pearlized pigments) Frost
Passionate (Bright red) matte

YA words cannot express how awesome this all looks. honestly. nothing can. it literally looks like a rainbow. every color is intense and has excellent color payoff. it totally makes strange hybrid, moonbathe and everything else seem just ok. and those collections are nice too btw... moonbathe has an intense ORANGE like wayyy bright and is a veluxe pearl. and strange hybrid looks alright. but seriously save your $$$ for this cuz im getting backups. mac has never come out with something like this. very artistic indeed.


----------



## ..kels* (Apr 6, 2007)

oooh i like the sounds of wondergrass & romping! i'm excited that these are all bright colours!


----------



## lah_knee (Apr 6, 2007)

yes all bright and all frosts but they dont even look TOO frosty! they almost look satiny with lots of glimmery sheen!!! i fell in love. seriously.


----------



## TM26 (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow!! I can't wait to see pics. I can see myself spending a lot of money on this collection if the colors are as good as they sound


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 6, 2007)

Yay!! I love rainbows, this should be super cute.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 6, 2007)

yay brights!!!


----------



## Holly (Apr 6, 2007)

yay, im excited!! Moonbathe doesnt sound like my kind of thing, and strange hybrid seems alright.. but this sounds great! Wondergrass... *lust*


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 6, 2007)

oh wow the e/s sound amazing!!! can't wait to see pics!


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 6, 2007)

Holy freakin crap...

Blue lipstick - say what???!!!

And I thought Strange Hybrid was goin crazy for releasing a purple lippie...

I can't wait to see pics of the lipgelees!


----------



## This Is Mine (Apr 6, 2007)

I can't wait! I am loving the e/s and l/g desciptions.


----------



## lah_knee (Apr 6, 2007)

yes... and it IS blue. CRAZYYY... mac going artistic again?? woo hoo


----------



## julieschaffer (Apr 6, 2007)

I am going to be SOOOO freaking broke...I am buying at least one of EVERYTHING in this collection...possibly 2 for all the shadows 0_o...shite


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Apr 6, 2007)

Dumb and Dumber quoting time...

SUCK ME SIDEWAYS!!!! THIS FREAKING ROCKS!!!


----------



## resin (Apr 6, 2007)

are there any blues like parrot?


----------



## iiifugaziii (Apr 6, 2007)

OMG. i CAN'T WAIT to go to update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SocrateaseMe (Apr 6, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!

Holy god. This is . . . this is better than anything EVER. <3

I have a question about the frosts from C-shock. What kind of textures are they? Are they very soft? I'm just asking because I totally hate the textures of frosts like Hepcat, Surreal, and Motif, but I LOVE frosts like Amber Lights and Humid?

I think I have to go change my panties.


----------



## redambition (Apr 6, 2007)

bang on blue sounds interesting.. not too sure about the rest.


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 6, 2007)

I want all eyeshadows except Passionate!!


----------



## Joke (Apr 6, 2007)

Kiwi Green??? I need to see pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Apr 6, 2007)

omgomgomg this sounds GREAT! i'm so excited


----------



## electrostars (Apr 6, 2007)

romping sounds nice. XD


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 6, 2007)

YES MY COLLECTION IS HERE!!!!!

wait or is this just another culture bloom?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 6, 2007)

OMG, seriously, it keeps getting better and better!  I already have Passionate, but I need the rest of those shadows!!


----------



## Annie (Apr 6, 2007)

It's a really good thing that I don't like anything from Strange Hybrid and Moonbathe, because I'm going to need just about everything from this collection.


----------



## Aprilrobin (Apr 6, 2007)

Sounds interesting, though not incredibly wearable


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 6, 2007)

i want everything!  june is my month!


----------



## lah_knee (Apr 6, 2007)

the aqua blue in this collection puts parrot to shame...


----------



## Tash (Apr 6, 2007)

Pictures??!?!?!?!?


----------



## ellesea (Apr 6, 2007)

oh man, i can't wait to see pictures! this collection sounds amazinggg.


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 6, 2007)

oh thanks for the info, this one sounds beautiful...now i just need a gorgeous tan to pull it all together!


----------



## lah_knee (Apr 6, 2007)

mmm cant post pictures but im sure they will circulate soon... the visual is cute. its of a girls face with bright flowers on top of it coming down the side of her face and on her skin is shading of all the bright colors


----------



## pixi (Apr 6, 2007)

OH FUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!
THIS IS AMAZING NEWS. I MAY DIE.

wow. wow. wow. wow. wow.

blue lipstick. amazing eyeshadows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















this has my name written ALL over it. THANK YOU MAC!


----------



## zaralovesmac (Apr 6, 2007)

This sounds really cool..I can't get away with wearing bright colours though so this one I may have to admire from a distance lol!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Apr 6, 2007)

ahhhh too bright for lol but i'll probably pick up the orange eyeshadow and maybe a lipstick & lipgelee. Hmmmm passionate eyeshadow? Wasn't that just released with Nocturnelle or something? Does anybody know if its the same?

Sounds like a nice collection but i'm all for Moonbathe right now!!!!


----------



## Caderas (Apr 6, 2007)

so i take it this is a LE collection [sigh]


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 6, 2007)

I totally agree this collection will totally rock!!!!!!!! Concerning wearability, you don't have to wear ALL the colors together....It's either colors or neutrals, take your pick.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SocrateaseMe* 

 
_!!!!!!!!!!


I think I have to go change my panties._

 
YEA. I'm right behind ya!


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 6, 2007)

YEEESSSS! Right around my birthday time! Sounds like a great collection. I forsee lots of spending in my future!


----------



## miss-lilly (Apr 6, 2007)

Great news!! This must be the collection I'm most excited for!!!!!
Can't wait to see pics..I need everything!!!


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Hmmmm passionate eyeshadow? Wasn't that just released with Nocturnelle or something? Does anybody know if its the same?_

 
Yeah it is.  In fact, it was made perm a while back, so now it's a repromote for the collection.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow, this sounds stunning.


----------



## eponine (Apr 6, 2007)

blue lipstick is totally my weakness. i can't wait to go to update in 2 weeks!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 6, 2007)

Holy crap! Wowee, I want!!! The colors sound awesomely bright


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Apr 6, 2007)

Is it sad that I want the blue lipstick? What am I going to do with a blue lipstick! I love bright colors.

I need a job, I can't support my habit anymore.


----------



## medusalox (Apr 6, 2007)

*squeal*

That's right after my 22nd birthday...I know what I'm asking for!

SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## Uofmchick18 (Apr 6, 2007)

W O W !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






i cannot wait for this!! time to break the piggie bank!!


----------



## Brianne (Apr 6, 2007)

WOW.
This sounds amazing!  I need all of this:

Lipgelees:
Lil' Sizzler (metallic peach with pink/white pearlized pigments) Frost
Sugar Shock (Sheer red berry) Cream

eyeshadow:

Going bananas (soft lemon yellow) frost
Eyepopping (soft limegreen with gold/yellow pearlized pigments) Frost
Wondergrass (Intense kiwi green) Frost
Big T (Intense aqua with green pearlized pigments) Frost
Fab & Flashy (midtone orange with gold pearlized pigments) Frost


----------



## Risser (Apr 6, 2007)

OMG!!!I love bright colors and wanna see pics


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Apr 6, 2007)

OMG, This collection sounds super hot! Thank God, I only want one thing from Strange Hybrid and Moonbathe just totally sucks IMO! I totally want:

Going bananas (soft lemon yellow) frost
Eyepopping (soft limegreen with gold/yellow pearlized pigments) Frost
Wondergrass (Intense kiwi green) Frost
Big T (Intense aqua with green pearlized pigments) Frost

Must have! Must have! I love greens and aquas!

I really hope all of these shadows are totally new and not something MAC is recycling!


----------



## lah_knee (Apr 6, 2007)

no they dont look like anything else.... the lime green kinda looks like overgrown. the aqua color kinda looks like the blue that came out with technacolor BUT its not as bold, its BRIGHT.


----------



## macheartsme (Apr 6, 2007)

Definately getting the Blue l/s...when I'm doing more photoshoots than I thought I would, you need to be artistic.  so it's going in my kit.  (others I gotta see swatches)

LipGelles:
there is something about this.  I like MAC, but there are lip glosses like this at a drugstore.  So I rather spend less money in general.  sorry..never could get into LipGelles

Eyeshadows
Passionate (matte red)....hmmmm they need to look at the color again.  It's more a "HOOKER" pink.  LOL I adore the color.  but it's not red.  I used Frankly Scarlett with it for a photoshoot...and it's not RED.  
but every eyeshadow is MINE (for my kit).  gotta have those brights.


----------



## miztgral (Apr 6, 2007)

Why are all the e/s frosts (except for Passionate)?
Anyway, looking forward to the spring/summer-ish colours like lime and yellow.


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_no they dont look like anything else.... the lime green kinda looks like overgrown. the aqua color kinda looks like the blue that came out with technacolor BUT its not as bold, its BRIGHT._

 
Sounds like the two would make a wicked eye combo


----------



## amoona (Apr 6, 2007)

All frosts?! Hmmm interesting ... I love the sound of the colors but all these frosts make me worried. I guess I'll get to play with them at Update - only two more weeks!


----------



## mezzamy (Apr 6, 2007)

argh i love frosts. they're so smooth and vibrant, im so glad we dont have to deal with any crappy lustres or velvets. not a fan of velvets at all, they tend to show up glitter on me and a very weak base colour

really looking forward to the lipgelees (very smooth texture, some do have colour payoff) and perhaps the green eyeshadows


----------



## Ernie (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you thank you thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







This collection sounds great, lip gelees rock!


----------



## Tubachick02 (Apr 7, 2007)

Please tell me the Eyepopping e/s is like Lucky green


----------



## electrostars (Apr 7, 2007)

romping sounds like the kinda colour i've been wanting MAC to come out with. Hehehe. I can't wait!

I want:
Wondergrass (Intense kiwi green) Frost
Big T (Intense aqua with green pearlized pigments) Frost
Bang on Blue (Royal blue with pink pearlized pigments) Frost
Romping (rich magenta with pink pearlized pigments) Frost

and like all of the lipsticks! i love lipsticks!


----------



## LadyLaundale (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow, go MAC, really.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Even though I don't wear brights much anymore, I can combine these with neutrals.  The yellow and orange sound freakin' amazing!  I gotta have all the e/s, for me and my Kit, so that might mean two sets.  Yeesh.....

And the Lipgelees, I love 'em.  They are so not drugstore, they are cushiony and so silky soft.  I hope these are as pigmented as they sound.  Yay!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 7, 2007)

cant wait!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm a little old (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  for the brights but they are soooo much fun. I usually buy them anyway and when I feel like being a little funky (it happens sometimes even though my kids are 24 and 18) I put my fun colors on, but then I totally tone it down so it ends up neutralized. But it makes me feel good and a little younger just knowing it's on there somewhere. I love playing with eyeshadow.
    .


----------



## pink_candy (Apr 7, 2007)

wow!
am super excited now!!


----------



## jeffreygirl (Apr 7, 2007)

Sounds great for editorial purposes, can't wait to see them.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 7, 2007)

Holy Shiz!  That sounds amazing!  I pretty much want every shadow.  Maybe one or two of the lip products.  

We have to wait til June!  Man, I am such a shadow junkie!  I hope I can make it until then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am not too worried that they are all frosts.  I look at each collection as offering me pieces to use with what I already have, not necessarily providing me a whole look.  I wonder if the frosts will be that same "alternate" frost formula that the Madame B shadows were?


----------



## styrch (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:

  I am not too worried that they are all frosts.  
 
I was concerned about this too. I don't mind frosts, but I like having different textures.


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Apr 8, 2007)

"_Blast o’ Blue - Sheer midtone blue (Lustre, LE)_"

..........oh holy shit.  Blue lipstick from MAC!  I am so getting that.  Actually, I'll probably get two or more.  I loves me my blues.  I just hope it isn't a cerulean blue since cerulean pales my skin out terribly.  

And yeah, I'll probably get all of the eyeshadows, probably two of each.  The only Lipgelee that sounds like my sort of color is the She-boom! one.  

Oh this is going to be delicious.  I might just have to put off buying the Balloonacy quad and the Strange Hybrid blue-violet lipstick for an actual, true-blue lipstick.  Sheerish or not, that goddamn blue is _mine_!

aw yeah.  June can't get here soon enough.


----------



## eighmii (Apr 8, 2007)

This is so amazing. And I'm really really glad theyre all frosts. AAH I cant wait.


----------



## Triskele (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm tempted to get the green shadows, but...oh man, too bright for me, I think!


----------



## divaster (Apr 8, 2007)

Wowwie! I am so excited about the Blue lipstick! I have been looking for one for a long time. I hope this works. I used to have a Revlon Streetwear that was a sheer bluish color. It went bad long ago. I hope this is just as good if not better! Yay!


----------



## Joke (Apr 8, 2007)

I actually can't wait to see a FOTD with a blue l/s!!!!


----------



## Padmita (Apr 8, 2007)

Is there any hope the kiwi green e/s might be similar to Guacamole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_yes... and it IS blue. CRAZYYY... mac going artistic again?? woo hoo_

 
I think they are throwing us a bone, huh?  I'm sure it doesn't come close to Blue Eve or Blueberry Fizz, but props to 'em, eh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully this will sell like crazy and send MAC a message to throw us a more bold collection every so often.


----------



## dreamqueen (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_the aqua blue in this collection puts parrot to shame..._

 





   Oh my!!!!


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 8, 2007)

OMGGG!!! I'm so excited for this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Balloonacy, Strange Hybrid & Moonbathe didnt do anything much for me.. but this! the color descriptions are YUMMY =9


----------



## ambidextrous (Apr 8, 2007)

wow, finally a color story I will get many things from (if the are as appealing in real)

my list:
Blast o' Blue (sheer midtone blue) Lustre 

Lil' Sizzler (metallic peach with pink/white pearlized pigments) Frost 

Eyepopping (soft limegreen with gold/yellow pearlized pigments) Frost 
Wondergrass (Intense kiwi green) Frost 
Big T (Intense aqua with green pearlized pigments) Frost 
Bang on Blue (Royal blue with pink pearlized pigments) Frost 
Passionate (Bright red) Matte


----------



## shayyadina (Apr 8, 2007)

The orange e/s is made for me! I'll love Fab & Flashy e/s.  Oranges looks  fabulous whith fair skin and blu-grey eyes.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow sounds cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 8, 2007)

Maybe Big T will be like Pretty Twisted?!?!?! Ahhh I hope so,
at least very similar!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cross your fingers!


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I think they are throwing us a bone, huh?  I'm sure it doesn't come close to Blue Eve or Blueberry Fizz, but props to 'em, eh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully this will sell like crazy and send MAC a message to throw us a more bold collection every so often._

 

aflkdhs good god, I saw a picture of Blueberry Fizz last night and now I'm dying of "_dear god it's ultramarine lipstick from MAC and i missed it wryyyyy_" envy.  And since I never see it on the demon website known as eBay (and since I have nothing of interest that anyone would want to swap for Makeup Alley) I do believe I'll be buying that blue in bulk so that I won't run out for a long whiles.  

Still....after seeing Blueberry Fizz and giving myself a headdesk concussion last night, I'm absolutely going to have to find a substitute for it.  Stargazer or Manic Panic are the two that'll probably have a blue that'll come closest.  And hell, it just occurred to me that a swatch with Blueberry Fizz would be awesome.  It's probably rather old, though, right?  Oh the pain.


----------



## lah_knee (Apr 8, 2007)

Big T is not like pretty twisted at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  its more of a bold aqua green. not a light one. but its still really bright...

eyepopping is not like lucky green, its more like overgrown or bitter

and wondergrass is not like guacamole and its a good thing cuz its a WAYYYY BETTER color. its a true GRASS green. its what swimming should have been.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_Big T is not like pretty twisted at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  its more of a bold aqua green. not a light one. but its still really bright...

eyepopping is not like lucky green, its more like overgrown or bitter

and wondergrass is not like guacamole and its a good thing cuz its a WAYYYY BETTER color. its a true GRASS green. its what swimming should have been._

 
Thatis exactly what I wanted to hear! I was so hopping wondergrass wasn't  like guacamole.  

I so cannot wait for this collection to come out!


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, I can't wait! I marked my calendar.  PS....


----------



## Padmita (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_and wondergrass is not like guacamole and its a good thing cuz its a WAYYYY BETTER color. its a true GRASS green. its what swimming should have been._

 
Booh, what a pity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I don't want a grass green, I want Guacamole esp. because of that blueish tinge that it has! Well, the wait continues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## gabi1129 (Apr 8, 2007)

im goin to get every shadow minus passionate! already have that! i cannot wait!


----------



## SandMantas (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_Big T is not like pretty twisted at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  its more of a bold aqua green. not a light one. but its still really bright...

eyepopping is not like lucky green, its more like overgrown or bitter

and wondergrass is not like guacamole and its a good thing cuz its a WAYYYY BETTER color. its a true GRASS green. its what swimming should have been._

 
So if one has overgrown, does one really need eyepopping?


----------



## lah_knee (Apr 8, 2007)

probably not if you already have it and dont want something too similar. but for an avid mac collector its a must


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmm, I just have to ask, Big T is no way similar to Waternymph, is it?


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 8, 2007)

Eyepopping + Wondergrass + Big T + Bang on Blue + Romping + She-Boom + Sugar Shock = *MINE!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 9, 2007)

Even though there is absolutely nowhere for me to wear a blue lipstick
I seem to be wanting it! I am going to avoid the counter all together
while Strange Hybrid is there. It sounds so blahhh compared to this.
I think I might have to get two of each of the shadows. I have been waiting for so long for MAC to come out with a rainbow type collection.
Thankyou MAC!


----------



## babylis12 (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_Big T is not like pretty twisted at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  its more of a bold aqua green. not a light one. but its still really bright...

eyepopping is not like lucky green, its more like overgrown or bitter

and wondergrass is not like guacamole and its a good thing cuz its a WAYYYY BETTER color. its a true GRASS green. its what swimming should have been._

 
is wondergrass similar to landscape green pigment then? i've been hoping for an eyeshadow thats similar to that colour!!!


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 9, 2007)

no pix yet =(


----------



## macheartsme (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *divaster* 

 
_Wowwie! I am so excited about the Blue lipstick! I have been looking for one for a long time. I hope this works. I used to have a Revlon Streetwear that was a sheer bluish color. It went bad long ago. I hope this is just as good if not better! Yay!_

 

oh my dear!  I remember Revlon Streetwear!  HA!!  that just brings back memories


----------



## lah_knee (Apr 9, 2007)

landscape green is a little different in color tone. wondergrass is more like genuine green. like if you pulled a green crayola crayon, that would be the color. 

Big T like i said before in the pot, looks like the blue from technacolor but its actually brighter because the texture isnt a velvet so its not really like waternymph because that one is more tealish. this one is more aqua blue


----------



## electrostars (Apr 9, 2007)

mmm..i love pompous blue, so i'll probably REALLY love big t. heheh.


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_Going bananas (soft lemon yellow) frost_

 
Is it similar to MAC Pro's Canary Yellow?


----------



## 72Cosmo (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_I'm a little old (44)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  for the brights but they are soooo much fun. I usually buy them anyway and when I feel like being a little funky (it happens sometimes even though my kids are 24 and 18) I put my fun colors on, but then I totally tone it down so it ends up neutralized. But it makes me feel good and a little younger just knowing it's on there somewhere. I love playing with eyeshadow.
    .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 
I'm even older (53) and I just wish MAC was around when I was younger. Althou my 13 year old keeps asking me"Can I be a rebel like you?" LOL I will always wear my purples thou. I'm constantly getting told how pretty my eyes look by young girls. By young I mean 20's. LOL
So you younger ladies enjoy this collection.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 9, 2007)

I cannot wait for this collection!  I can't wait to have all of these colors!  C-shock can't come soon enough!!


----------



## GlamourGrlJen (Apr 11, 2007)

Oooh..I'm liking the sound of this collection!!  Strange Hybrid just doesn't sound like something I'd like..


----------



## Joke (Apr 11, 2007)

ARGH grass green!?! this collection is gonna rock!!!


----------



## madkitty (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *72Cosmo* 

 
_I'm even older (53) and I just wish MAC was around when I was younger. Althou my 13 year old keeps asking me"Can I be a rebel like you?" LOL I will always wear my purples thou. I'm constantly getting told how pretty my eyes look by young girls. By young I mean 20's. LOL
So you younger ladies enjoy this collection._

 
mum's 55 and she wears brights - she has got it down to an art in that she wears small amounts with more neutral or pastels and it looks fab...but she steals my colours now LMAO


----------



## devin (Apr 11, 2007)

i almost DIED when i saw this collection!!!! OMG!!!! MAC has definitely outdone themselves. I have been waiting for a collection like this for a looooong time!!! Thanks MAC!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 12, 2007)

C'mon can't one of you sneak a picture on here  :brow:


----------



## zori (Apr 12, 2007)

Gosh I want all the e/s. The colours sounds amazing!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 12, 2007)

This collection should hurry up and be released already,  the anticipation is making me crazy!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 12, 2007)

I really really really NEED a TRUE RED,.. aggh but I will probably buy almost everything from this one anyway


----------



## lah_knee (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_C'mon can't one of you sneak a picture on here  :brow:_

 

haha i bet one will surface soon enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they always do...


----------



## cno64 (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_UM. YA this collection seriously is like the BEST thing mac has ever come out with. you will be blown away like for SURE! June 14th cannot come soon enough... i cant post a visual but just by the names your jaw might just drop...


Lipstick:

Blast o' Blue (sheer midtone blue) Lustre
Overrich (soft metallic coral with silver pearlized pigments) Glaze
Out to Shock (creamy silver pink with silver pearlized pigments) Frost
Vivacious (sheer midtone pink with silver pearlized pigments) Lustre
Pomposity (Bright raspberry with silver/pink pearlized pigments) Frost

Lipgelee:

She-boom! (creamy magenta) Cream
Lil' Sizzler (metallic peach with pink/white pearlized pigments) Frost
Mega (soft metallic lavender with silver sparkle) Frost
Sugar Shock (Sheer red berry) Cream

eyeshadow: DUN DUN DUN

Going bananas (soft lemon yellow) frost
Eyepopping (soft limegreen with gold/yellow pearlized pigments) Frost
Wondergrass (Intense kiwi green) Frost
Big T (Intense aqua with green pearlized pigments) Frost
Fab & Flashy (midtone orange with gold pearlized pigments) Frost
Bang on Blue (Royal blue with pink pearlized pigments) Frost
Romping (rich magenta with pink pearlized pigments) Frost
Passionate (Bright red) matte

YA words cannot express how awesome this all looks. honestly. nothing can. it literally looks like a rainbow. every color is intense and has excellent color payoff. it totally makes strange hybrid, moonbathe and everything else seem just ok. and those collections are nice too btw... moonbathe has an intense ORANGE like wayyy bright and is a veluxe pearl. and strange hybrid looks alright. but seriously save your $$$ for this cuz im getting backups. mac has never come out with something like this. very artistic indeed._

 
Hoo-ray! At last, color_*!*_
I think I just wet myself.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_I really really really NEED a TRUE RED,.._

 
_*Yeah!*_ This would be the perfect collection in which to resurrect "Powerhouse" lipstick.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_mum's 55 and she wears brights - she has got it down to an art in that she wears small amounts with more neutral or pastels and it looks fab...but she steals my colours now LMAO_

 
Your mother sounds like my kind of gal!
I'm 43, and I LOVE color!
I do prefer neutral shadows, with my green eyes, but some of my most-worn blushes are Frankly Scarlet, Deep Pink, Dollymix, and Magenta.
On lips, I can't get enough of Ruby Woo, Glam, Wild 'Bout You, Lovemate, Girl About Town, and Rocking Chick.
You get the picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm NW15; brunette; green eyes.


----------



## breathless (Apr 12, 2007)

ooooo! sounds like a yummy collection!


----------



## La Coco (Apr 12, 2007)

I want all eyeshadows... except eyepopping (maybe).

Ummmhhh... 7 eyeshadows... 16€ each... It's the bankrupt!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm already tired of waiting for this collection.  *taps fingers on desk*


----------



## 72Cosmo (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_mum's 55 and she wears brights - she has got it down to an art in that she wears small amounts with more neutral or pastels and it looks fab...but she steals my colours now LMAO_

 

That's what I do too!!  (Brights with pastels) I may rethink some of these colors when I see them.  LOL


----------



## mandi (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't think I could pull off blue lipstick, but I'd like to see it in person.  Never know.

I definitely can see myself picking up every one of the eyeshadows though.  I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 13, 2007)

that blue lip stick is gonna be something else!


----------



## eco (Apr 13, 2007)

i'm ready for pictures!


----------



## bjorne_again (Apr 13, 2007)

any of you in-the-know MAC MAs know if  Blast o' Blue is anything like Blueberry Fizz (which is definitely a sheer blue):


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bjorne_again* 

 
_any of you in-the-know MAC MAs know if  Blast o' Blue is anything like Blueberry Fizz (which is definitely a sheer blue):




_

 
Oh wow.  Blueberry Fizz is just beautiful.  How old is it?  I do believe I'm going to have to hunt it down now.


----------



## styrch (Apr 13, 2007)

I bet that lippie would look great with lush-n-lilac creamstick liner. I can't wait to see what they do with these blues.


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Coco* 

 
_I want all eyeshadows... except eyepopping (maybe).

Ummmhhh... 7 eyeshadows... 16€ each... It's the bankrupt!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
me too!!! all the e/s are tempting me but at £10 each...yes thats £10 each...they are sooooo expensive!!!! Why do those of us not in the US have to pay so much?!?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 13, 2007)

I am SOOO impatient, and for me, waiting for this collection will be as hard as it was waiting for Barbie.  I bought almost everything from that collection and love it all. I see the same happening with this one!   I am saving up all my empties to hopefully get a few eyeshadows that way since I want them all except Passionate, which I already have!  If MAC keeps going with such great collections, at this rate, my collection may triple within a year!


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_me too!!! all the e/s are tempting me but at £10 each...yes thats £10 each...they are sooooo expensive!!!! Why do those of us not in the US have to pay so much?!?_

 
Because your countries' economies don't suck like ours currently does?  *death*  And before anyone takes me seriously, I kid, hurr.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I am SOOO impatient, and for me, waiting for this collection will be as hard as it was waiting for Barbie.  I bought almost everything from that collection and love it all. I see the same happening with this one!   I am saving up all my empties to hopefully get a few eyeshadows that way since I want them all except Passionate, which I already have!  If MAC keeps going with such great collections, at this rate, my collection may triple within a year!_

 
I hear that.  I was impatiently awaiting Barbie for the Rocking Chick lipstick (and I wish I had gotten a backup since I wear it all the friggin' time now) and now I'm going all stir-crazy waiting for the illustrious Blast o' Blue lipstick.  If it looks anything like Blueberry Fizz does, I'm going to be able to die happy.  I don't have a sheer blue like Blueberry Fizz, but the more I look at that picture the more I like the sheer ultramarine tint on the lips.  I'm going to have to save up--more like scrounge up--a few empties m'self to get some of the eyeshadows, since I still plan on buying the Balloonacy quad and two of the Softsparkle pencils.  And if I have any money left over, I might just get the blue-violet lipstick from Strange Hybrid.  I've said it before and I'll say it again:  I'm a total whore for blue/blue-hued cosmetics.

I do need to steer away from the blues for a while, though, since I just realized that I have no reds, no oranges, no yellows, no warm-toned greens, and no neutrals in my eyeshadow/pigment collection.  And as much as I can't stand beiges, I at least need a few for highlighting and such.  

(oh and i need more brushes.  and i have a whole list of things i need to order from MACPro.  fucking budget, ruin my fun will it?  *mutterbitchhiss*)


----------



## lemurian (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_me too!!! all the e/s are tempting me but at £10 each...yes thats £10 each...they are sooooo expensive!!!! Why do those of us not in the US have to pay so much?!?_

 
Because they're imported?  Because your cost of living is higher?  There's always ebay


----------



## peaudane (Apr 13, 2007)

They're making a huge profit in Europe these days because the euro is so high. I don't think the cost of living is higher in most European countries than in the US. England is an exception.


----------



## lemurian (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peaudane* 

 
_They're making a huge profit in Europe these days because the euro is so high. I don't think the cost of living is higher in most European countries than in the US. England is an exception._

 
I was referring to England, of course.  I bought a lot of MAC in France not two years ago and the prices weren't much different from ours.  14 euro isn't much more than 14 dollars plus tax in places like California and NY.  I guess the prices have gone up since then?


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_I really really really NEED a TRUE RED,.. aggh but I will probably buy almost everything from this one anyway_

 
Ben Nye makes a true red. Yes, it's far from high end, but it's TRUE red.


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 13, 2007)

That is such a beautiful color & those lips...are perfect!


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Apr 13, 2007)

I swear, each time I see that picture of Blueberry Fizz on that Specktralite's lips, I become more and more determined to buy at least two of C-Shock's Blast o' Blue so that I won't miss it the way I missed Blueberry Fizz.  As much as I love my blue shu umeura Rouge Unlimited, it really is a warm-toned blue and warm anything makes me look pale and washed out.  Here's to hoping that Blast o' Blue will be a gorgeous ultramarine glaze!

(and goddammit, i'm more determined than ever to find me a tube or four of blueberry fizz.  that color is grinding on my mind.  it's turned me into a rabid, cave-dwelling lemming!  awesome.)


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Ben Nye makes a true red. Yes, it's far from high end, but it's TRUE red._

 
Personally I would say Ben Nye is better quality than MAC. Ben Nye is a professional theatrical brand whereas these days MAC is just another EL commercial brand. It's not what it used to be when it was genuinely a brand for makeup artists.


I just need to add that the photo of Blueberry Fizz has made me realise I need to wear mine much more often!


----------



## lah_knee (Apr 14, 2007)

i dont think mac's quality has gotten worse, if anything its gotten better. some of the finishes of their shadows before SUCKED! they werent even all about shadows. they started out with other products. 
they arent for just make up artists either. they are all ages all races all sexes. if they just made their products for studio uses only. not all of us would like it and it wouldnt be a brand for everyone and thats really the whole point of mac. mac is not theatrical makeup. and for reason.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_i dont think mac's quality has gotten worse, if anything its gotten better. some of the finishes of their shadows before SUCKED! they werent even all about shadows. they started out with other products. 
they arent for just make up artists either. they are all ages all races all sexes. if they just made their products for studio uses only. not all of us would like it and it wouldnt be a brand for everyone and thats really the whole point of mac. mac is not theatrical makeup. and for reason._

 
The main thing that attracted me to MAC in the first place was their amazing selection of colors and finishes.
I just love being able to go to the website and order my outrageous colors without having to argue with an associate who insists that I "need" to be wearing peach blush instead of magenta.
I'm NW15; green eyes; brunette, but I have good brushes, and know how to use them.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 

 
_Personally I would say Ben Nye is better quality than MAC. Ben Nye is a professional theatrical brand whereas these days MAC is just another EL commercial brand. It's not what it used to be when it was genuinely a brand for makeup artists._

 
ITA, I remember in 1995 things were better, when i got back into mac in 2005 i noticed the quality was just not the same. They were more tailored to teenagers and had more gimmicky products.   I also heard that 2006 was not a great year for mac as they had a record number of returns. This year you can definately tell that mac has tried to step up their game with some of the collections that are out. Go MAC!


----------



## cno64 (Apr 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_ This year you can definately tell that mac has tried to step up their game with some of the collections that are out. Go MAC!_

 
If "Barbie" and "C-Shock" are examples of what happens when MAC tries to "step up their game," all I can say is, _*"KEEP IT COMIN'!"*_
I'll just have to keep a close eye on my blood pressure and my bank balance.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_if they just made their products for studio uses only. not all of us would like it and it wouldnt be a brand for everyone_

 
_That_ is exactly my point. If you check into the history of MAC, you will find the line was originally created by a makeup artist and photographer and a hair salon owner because they couldn't find existing products that photographed well.

_Then_ it was a high quality, gimmick-free brand used almost exclusively by makeup artists for professional purposes. _Now_ it's just another commercial brand designed to appeal to the general public.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_and thats really the whole point of mac._

 
I don't know on what you are basing your claim regarding "the whole point of mac" but I think you'll find that the original "whole point of mac" was absolutely *not* anything to do with being a brand aimed at everyone. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_mac is not theatrical makeup. and for reason._

 
Yes, that reason is that EL now own it and they want to milk it for everything they can. That's why everything now is a hyped-up limited edition, it's why there are so many gimmicky products (such as glimmershimmers and glitz glosses), it's why the quality is diminishing (to cut costs) and it's why so many professional makeup artists are deserting to other brands.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 14, 2007)

"M·A·C Cosmetics, founded in 1984 to support the needs of professional makeup artists..."

"M·A·C Cosmetics was founded in 1984 by two Toronto natives, Frank Toskan and Frank Angelo. Mr. Toskan, a makeup artist and photographer, and Mr. Angelo, a hair salon owner, recognized the need for cosmetics products that would retain their integrity under the intense glare of high-powered lights found on photography shoots."

Source: http://www.macpro.com/customerservice/about/glance.tmpl


Are you able to quote sources to back up what you have asserted lah_knee?


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 14, 2007)

Please keep the thread on topic. This thread is for C-Shock discussion. Thanks.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 14, 2007)

If you search 'C-Shock' on ebay, there are a few auctions for the eyeshadows!


----------



## resin (Apr 14, 2007)

courtesy of rio5743 on ebay.com





ROMPING





GOING BANANAS





WONDERGRASS





BIG T


----------



## mezzamy (Apr 14, 2007)

whoa hello Big T!


----------



## peacelover18 (Apr 14, 2007)

I want them all.


----------



## electrostars (Apr 14, 2007)

mm romping looks so hot. XD


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *resin* 

 
_courtesy of rio5743 on ebay.com






ROMPING





GOING BANANAS





WONDERGRASS





BIG T_

 





 just kill me now!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_





 just kill me now!_

 
lol. I know, they are scrumptious!


----------



## Holly (Apr 15, 2007)

I want them allll!!


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Apr 15, 2007)

oh my god i'm so buying every single one.  I'm gonna be so broke, yet so happy--!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 15, 2007)

Those colours do look very pretty. It could be a bright Summer!


----------



## Ella_ (Apr 15, 2007)

oh god I need all the shadows, even the ones not pictured. But damn at $30 a pop here Im going to be sooooo broke...

Might have to sell a kidney to afford it all


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 15, 2007)

From the sounds of it, MAC seems to have outdone themselves! This is the only collection since Lure that I have wanted more than 5 things from. I can't wait to get my hands on that blue lipstick and some of those eyeshadows!!!!
I better start saving up since I want two things from Moonbathe and whole lot more from C-Shock.


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 15, 2007)

yes yes yes yessssSSSSSS!just as i thought they would look like!I'm glad we have another yellow to play with because they are dc chrome yellow!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 15, 2007)

Wondergrass and Big T look really pretty.


----------



## SandMantas (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh man, those look so incredible! I'm probably going to try and swap my Chrome Yellow when I get Going Bananas. 
Look at how vivid those colors are! Ahhh!


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 15, 2007)

if what i just saw on e-bay (someone posted on lj) was true to life, than this is gonna make me so broke...


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 15, 2007)

Wondergrass definitely looks grass green, but not the kind of green I was hoping for :|
On the other hand, the rest of them are just gorgeous!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Apr 15, 2007)

SO hot! 

Srsly.

I'm in looooooooooove!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Apr 15, 2007)

Sweet Jesus, God Almighty!  Wondergrass looks hot as hell! I haven't bought  back ups in so long, but C-Shock will put an end to that!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 15, 2007)

0o0o0o0 GREAT!!! someone just HAD to post pics right?!!!! lol!!!


----------



## Annie (Apr 15, 2007)

dhfglsdhgkshdfgh

Wondergrass and romping are *mine.*

I can't wait!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *resin* 

 
_courtesy of rio5743 on ebay.com





ROMPING





GOING BANANAS





WONDERGRASS





BIG T_

 
...

WE'RE NOT WORTHY!!!


----------



## baby_love (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *resin* 

 
_courtesy of rio5743 on ebay.com







GOING BANANAS
_

 
mine.  oh my god MINE!


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Apr 15, 2007)

I guess I know where all my graduation money is going!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Apr 15, 2007)

Wondergrass is the most beautiful green I have ever seen in my life O_O  DEAR LORD.  And Going Bananas is GORGEOUS, eeee!!!!


----------



## eighmii (Apr 15, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh. my. god.

i was just doing a look tonite trying to work with the REBEL neon pink. and i was like.. GOD I need the new hot pink in c-shock. then i get on here and theres pictures and i think im going to DIE of anticipation.

im seriously like.. looking more forward to this than graduation.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eighmii* 

 
_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
im seriously like.. looking more forward to this than graduation._

 
me too!


----------



## SocrateaseMe (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_yes yes yes yessssSSSSSS!just as i thought they would look like!I'm glad we have another yellow to play with because they are dc chrome yellow!_

 

. . . Whoa, wait a second! Sorry to diverge from C-shock, but they're discontinuing CHROME YELLOW?! :holysheep:


----------



## lah_knee (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 

 
_"M·A·C Cosmetics, founded in 1984 to support the needs of professional makeup artists..."

"M·A·C Cosmetics was founded in 1984 by two Toronto natives, Frank Toskan and Frank Angelo. Mr. Toskan, a makeup artist and photographer, and Mr. Angelo, a hair salon owner, recognized the need for cosmetics products that would retain their integrity under the intense glare of high-powered lights found on photography shoots."

Source: http://www.macpro.com/customerservice/about/glance.tmpl


Are you able to quote sources to back up what you have asserted lah_knee?_

 
um ya being im a MAC MAKEUP ARTIST trained in all areas of mac by trainers and senior artists who have been with mac since day one, then ya i pretty much know macs HISTORY. but thats the past. this is the present. EL owns mac. get over it! mac's all ages all races all sexes image is probably the most important thing to them now. they want to be able to appeal to everyone. they taught us that from day one of training. back in the day they werent about customer service like they are now. its super important to them. they come out with so many different products to test the waters and get people to step out of their stupid little boxes of "oh i cant wear this or that" 
some were disasterous (glitz gloss) and others were successful (plushglass, beauty powder, glitter eyeliners)  

either way people need to get over the fact that they are EL owned! its done and over with. if you dont like it, then dont buy it. im not saying you have to love it, i just disagree that they were "better" before. they have grown so much since then and i personally think its been for the better.

now moving along since your arguments were totally uncalled for in this c-shock topic.... i knew people would eventually see pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ebay ebay ebay...


----------



## lah_knee (Apr 16, 2007)

danggg and to think you guys still havent seen the orange color, the lime green and the royal blue


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 16, 2007)

Another ebay leak: Here is a picture of the new vivacious lipstick, looks hot to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Thanks to rio5743 on ebay)


----------



## Holly (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Another ebay leak: Here is a picture of the new vivacious lipstick, looks hot to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Thanks to rio5743 on ebay)







_

 
wowwwwww


----------



## geeko (Apr 16, 2007)

look at this blue lipstick!!! Can wear with what??????
hoLy COW!





Courtesy of EquisiteImages who posted it in the C shock swatch thread


----------



## ghostsinsnow (Apr 16, 2007)

I want everything so far!!!I need money
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_look at this blue lipstick!!! Can wear with what??????
hoLy COW!





Courtesy of EquisiteImage who posted it in the C shock swatch thread_

 

Holy!!!

I don't think I can pull that off! But I have to have it just to stare at anyways, lolol


----------



## SerenityRaine (Apr 16, 2007)

Big T = <3333333333 I'm gonna buy 4 of em...


----------



## kymmilee (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_  either way people need to get over the fact that they are EL owned! its done and over with. *if you dont like it, then dont buy it*. im not saying you have to love it, i just disagree that they were "better" before. they have grown so much since then and i personally think its been for the better._

 
ugh, thank you!!


----------



## eighmii (Apr 16, 2007)

!!!! 

graduation money..

all gone.

right here.

everything.

all of it.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 16, 2007)

I truly cannot wait for this collection to come out...I love everything.


----------



## MACgirl (Apr 16, 2007)

im gettin doubles of everything and 3 of each shadow!!! this is going to be my biggest haul in about lets since barbie!. Man, i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## starnoir (Apr 16, 2007)

i think im goign to get all the shadows maybe times two.. and the blue and pink lipstick! i LOVE COLORS when it comes to makeup and accessories


----------



## Felicia27 (Apr 16, 2007)

what does blue l/s look like on? does it look blue?


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_look at this blue lipstick!!! Can wear with what??????
hoLy COW!





Courtesy of EquisiteImages who posted it in the C shock swatch thread_

 
oh FUCK.  It's a hot cerulean judging by that picture.

Well there goes my excitement.  I'll still probably buy it but I'm determined to track down Blueberry Fizz.

On a positive note.....Vivacious is fucking MINE MINE MINE MINE.  Delicious!


.........i'm still pissed about the cerulean color.  damn warm colors.


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow, that is some serious blue lipstick!


----------



## madkitty (Apr 16, 2007)

anyone know how romping compares to passionate and going bananas to canary yellow?


----------



## ViVaMac (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi, the C-shock look so beautifull but the e/s seem as the same like the Deluxe Urban Decay, no ?

If it is no, it will a crash for my budget ^^


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2007)

Omg the eyeshadows :O I am so all over them. <3


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_





Courtesy of EquisiteImages who posted it in the C shock swatch thread_

 
*********

In case you were curious, these are the other two blue lipsticks that MAC had previously released.

Blueberry Fizz





Blue Eve


----------



## MACHOMULA (Apr 16, 2007)

Does the purple l/s in Strange Hybrid look more like Blueberry Fizz??


----------



## longliveglamour (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm really excited about this one! I'm glad they are frosts too because I was going to be really disappointed if they were velvets like technacolor. I can't wait to see this!


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_*********

In case you were curious, these are the other two blue lipsticks that MAC had previously released.

Blueberry Fizz





Blue Eve



_

 
Thank you so much for posting that.  I had seen Blueberry Fizz, but I hadn't seen Blue Eve.  Since Blue Eve is a warm cerulean, that's another one I can't wear.  Looks like Blueberry Fizz is it.  

When was it released and how hard is it going to be to find?  I friggin' need that lipstick, dammit, particularly since Blast o' Blue is about a 180 of what I thought it was going to be.


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 16, 2007)

Blue Eve looks so beautiful! And I cannot wait to get my hands on the new blue lipstick. I may have to buy two of it.... which will make it my first backup ever!!!!


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Another ebay leak: Here is a picture of the new vivacious lipstick, looks hot to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Thanks to rio5743 on ebay)







_

 
I was just looking back at the lipstick descriptions on the C-Shock color story thread, and honestly, this looks alot more like what Pomposity is described as than Vivacious.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_Vivacious (sheer midtone pink with silver pearlized pigments) Lustre
Pomposity (Bright raspberry with silver/pink pearlized pigments) Frost_


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 16, 2007)

User on ebay says its vivacious, so does the label. Guess the description wasn't that accurate?


----------



## juli (Apr 16, 2007)

How is everyone going to pull off  blue lipstick look? Wouldn't it look strange??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It sure is pretty to look at but to use it on lips??


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah how do you wear blue lipstick? Is it supposed to be really sheer?
I could not wear it but I want one for some reason!
To wear around the house, haah.


----------



## eighmii (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ViVaMac* 

 
_Hi, the C-shock look so beautifull but the e/s seem as the same like the Deluxe Urban Decay, no ?

If it is no, it will a crash for my budget ^^_

 
I was kinda thinking the same thing.. 

Wondergrass and Big T looks almost exactly the same.. Romping is pretty similar too.

I'm still gonna get them all. Probabley 5. But I did notice this too.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey I don't know if you guys posted this all ready here are pics of the C-Shock shadows on Ebay!

_Link removed_


----------



## otakuhobbit (Apr 17, 2007)

OH...MY...GOD....

...I am totally speechless..this is just too good to be true! I've got to start budgeting and then get a job!

Note to self:
   Get Big T, Wondergrass, Bang on Blue, Eyepopping, and Going Bananas (if I have money left..maybe Romping), and there is no way I'm leaving the store without Blast o' Blue...just..GAH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want June the 14th to hurry up, and I also want it to stay away..as it's the first day of my final exams.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 17, 2007)

damn i need another job


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_um ya being im a MAC MAKEUP ARTIST trained in all areas of mac by trainers and senior artists who have been with mac since day one, then ya i pretty much know macs HISTORY._

 
Then you'll know I was completely correct when I stated that MAC used to be a brand for makeup artists. In which case I don't understand at all why you'd create an argument over something you know to be true.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_im not saying you have to love it_

 
No? You sure seem to be getting upset about someone having the view that anything could possibly be better than MAC! Last time I checked, I was entitled to an opinion. My opinion is that Ben Nye is generally better quality than MAC. You are, of course, entitled to disagree with me, but it does not give you the right to attack me for my opinion, regardless of whether you work for MAC and feel extreme loyalty towards them. That's just not cool.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_now moving along since your arguments were totally uncalled for in this c-shock topic...._

 
Point 1 - if you care to look back you'll see that YOU started the argument by disagreeing with me when I had merely made a perfectly legitimate comment about the quality of Ben Nye. YOUR post (#132) was the first aggressive post on the subject.

Point 2 - This is *still* a C-Shock thread and your comment here is what was uncalled for, moreso since we have been asked to stick to the topic by a mod.

I had already moved on from this in accordance with the mod request and it's *you* that's kicking it off again, (ironically, at the same time as attempting to lecture me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I'm perfectly happy to let this drop and get back to how gorgeous C-Shock is, assuming you can get over the fact that sometimes people think there are better things than MAC out there.


I, personally, am looking forward to seeing C-Shock. I hope it lives up to my expectations because I can count on the fingers of one hand the number of MAC products I have bought this year. Nearly everything so far has been the same, or very similar, to previous products so I am very glad to see new, vibrant colours.


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Apr 17, 2007)

I guess, I am alone in saying that this collection is not for me!


----------



## eulchen (Apr 17, 2007)

ill definately get me wondergrass, eyepopping, going bananas and probably big t and a lipstick (not the blue one i swear)

and i got me passionate today, so thats off my wishlist now already


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh, I'm getting the blue lipstick, if for no other reason than making my husband say WTF??


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Oh, I'm getting the blue lipstick, if for no other reason than making my husband say WTF??_

 
Ditto!  I will get it to wear for my DH, not to Safeway.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 17, 2007)

hahahahhaha... mac whore... you crack me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my bf will prolly just say, "as long as you're happy.."


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Oh, I'm getting the blue lipstick, if for no other reason than making my husband say WTF??_

 
I'll probably get it too. Partly to freak my bf out and partly to go with my Blueberry Fizz and Blue Eve, to maintain my complete collection of blue MAC lipsticks! LOL


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 17, 2007)

mzreyes, my boyfriend would probably do the same. I just want the collection so I can look at all the pretty colors :-D


----------



## User49 (Apr 17, 2007)

Does any1 know if it's coming out in the UK? And when? I'm so excited about the blast o blue lipstick!!!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Apr 17, 2007)

That blue lipstick is AMAZING! I can't wait to see what it looks like on!


----------



## ambidextrous (Apr 17, 2007)

Shu Uemura makes a blue and some green lippies... http://www.shuuemura-usa.com/product...?ProductID=992 I know OT, but has anyone seen them in real life?


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 

 
_Shu Uemura makes a blue and some green lippies... http://www.shuuemura-usa.com/product...?ProductID=992 I know OT, but has anyone seen them in real life?_

 
I myself have the blue shu uemura lipstick.  It's very pretty and best of all, the lipstick isn't at all drying or smothering:  it's silky and moisture-full.  The blue's probably what's best described as a cobalt blue.  I wear mine as only a tint, since the color's still too warm for my skin if I layer it on I look strange.  And granted, anyone in blue lipstick looks a bit odd, but I *really* look odd in warm colors.

I'll see if I can't get some pictures taken today.

And as for back ON TOPIC....yeah, I've decided to get Blast o' Blue.  I'll just put it on as a sheer tint instead of layering.  It does make me a bit sad:  I want a blue lipstick I can layer, dammit!  And since Blueberry Fizz seems to be sheer...hell, maybe I'll just start making my own blue lipsticks/lipglosses again.


----------



## dreamqueen (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IheartCosmetics* 

 
_I guess, I am alone in saying that this collection is not for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are not alone.  It is not for me either.  I am just getting 2 lipglasses.


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 

 
_Then you'll know I was completely correct when I stated that MAC used to be a brand for makeup artists. In which case I don't understand at all why you'd create an argument over something you know to be true.  



No? You sure seem to be getting upset about someone having the view that anything could possibly be better than MAC! Last time I checked, I was entitled to an opinion. My opinion is that Ben Nye is generally better quality than MAC. You are, of course, entitled to disagree with me, but it does not give you the right to attack me for my opinion, regardless of whether you work for MAC and feel extreme loyalty towards them. That's just not cool.


Point 1 - if you care to look back you'll see that YOU started the argument by disagreeing with me when I had merely made a perfectly legitimate comment about the quality of Ben Nye. YOUR post (#132) was the first aggressive post on the subject.

Point 2 - This is *still* a C-Shock thread and your comment here is what was uncalled for, moreso since we have been asked to stick to the topic by a mod.

I had already moved on from this in accordance with the mod request and it's *you* that's kicking it off again, (ironically, at the same time as attempting to lecture me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I'm perfectly happy to let this drop and get back to how gorgeous C-Shock is, assuming you can get over the fact that sometimes people think there are better things than MAC out there.


I, personally, am looking forward to seeing C-Shock. I hope it lives up to my expectations because I can count on the fingers of one hand the number of MAC products I have bought this year. Nearly everything so far has been the same, or very similar, to previous products so I am very glad to see new, vibrant colours._

 
Off topic-

Actually, she wasn't attacking you in her post. She was just voicing her opinion.
Before MAC made it a point to care for it's customer's, it wasn't a pretty image y'all. Imagine MA's prancing around, doing whatever they wanted, doing their makeup in a "FuckTheCustomer" mentality. Numerous of customer complaints were coming in.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamqueen* 

 
_You are not alone.  It is not for me either.  I am just getting 2 lipglasses._

 
Sign me up...this collection is so not for me either....


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_How is everyone going to pull off blue lipstick look? Wouldn't it look strange??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sure is pretty to look at but to use it on lips??_

 

I think some people will be able to pull it off and some won't, just like some people can pull off Cyber and some people don't. Plus, it's a matter of whether the individual likes how it looks on them or not.


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamqueen* 

 
_You are not alone. It is not for me either. I am just getting 2 lipglasses._

 
Same here. I might get a few lipglasses, but I already have so many.


----------



## Cruella (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Off topic-

Actually, she wasn't attacking you in her post. She was just voicing her opinion.
Before MAC made it a point to care for it's customer's, it wasn't a pretty image y'all. Imagine MA's prancing around, doing whatever they wanted, doing their makeup in a "FuckTheCustomer" mentality. Numerous of customer complaints were coming in._

 
Yeah, like that doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_How is everyone going to pull off  blue lipstick look? Wouldn't it look strange??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It sure is pretty to look at but to use it on lips??_

 

Quoting the fantasmagoric *Tokyosaurus* on LJ:

"blue lipstick + orange lipstick/gloss = brown.

blue lipstick + red lipstick/gloss = red-violet
(that perfect violet with a nice blue undertone)

more fun to mix.
shock value of pulling out a blue lipstick from your bag.
makeups artists friend for a photoshoot..."

the end


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 17, 2007)

This collection looks HOT!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 

 
_Yeah, like that doesn't happen anymore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahahah.. i feel ya.. some MUAs just dont give a shit. lol.


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IheartCosmetics* 

 
_Same here. I might get a few lipglasses, but I already have so many._

 
I'm not feeling it either. I'll probably get a few things just to have more crazy colors for fashion shows and things but not for me personally to wear, just for work.
Yellow shadow looks ridiculous on me as would blue lipstick, I'd look dead. But hey, my hats off to those that can pull it off.


----------



## Aprilrobin (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IheartCosmetics* 

 
_I guess, I am alone in saying that this collection is not for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm with you. I'll probably pick up the Wondergrass e/s just because I love green so much. Not sure that I'll ever really wear it but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 18, 2007)

I REALLY need to come to this forum more frequently. This collections looks fraking amazing.


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 19, 2007)

I saw the stuff at update last night and all I can say is AMAZING! Best MAC collection ever. Your jaw will drop when you see these colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## amoona (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG I can't wait for Update! I'm counting down until Sunday ... I wanna play with everything.

Ummm ... Bernadette did you become a perm already girlie?!


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_OMG I can't wait for Update! I'm counting down until Sunday ... I wanna play with everything.

Ummm ... Bernadette did you become a perm already girlie?!_

 
Not yet, pleaseee keep your fingers crossed for me, I want it so bad! They have a lot of training for us freelancers down here.
I've had a basic one day training, and expectations training and an update training last night. Everything is compressed for us but still SO informative and helpful.
I can't wait until you see all of the new stuff, it's AMAZING and is so why I love MAC.


----------



## amoona (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Not yet, pleaseee keep your fingers crossed for me, I want it so bad! They have a lot of training for us freelancers down here.
I've had a basic one day training, and expectations training and an update training last night. Everything is compressed for us but still SO informative and helpful.
I can't wait until you see all of the new stuff, it's AMAZING and is so why I love MAC._

 
Oh wow how cool you guys are lucky. Just remember always take a peak at the job postings when you're at a counter and make it known you want to jump on any opening they get. ok back to the topic haha


----------



## ambidextrous (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink Xenomorph* 

 
_I myself have the blue shu uemura lipstick.  It's very pretty and best of all, the lipstick isn't at all drying or smothering:  it's silky and moisture-full.  The blue's probably what's best described as a cobalt blue.  I wear mine as only a tint, since the color's still too warm for my skin if I layer it on I look strange.  And granted, anyone in blue lipstick looks a bit odd, but I *really* look odd in warm colors.

I'll see if I can't get some pictures taken today._

 
thanx a lot for your answer! pictures would be great ^^


----------



## mezzamy (Apr 22, 2007)

*Lipgelees*

from ebay:

*She-Boom!






Lil' Sizzler






Sugar Shock






Mega






*

i want them all except Mega!


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 22, 2007)

Lil' Sizzer and She Boom look hot!


----------



## ben (Apr 22, 2007)

i found a few more on ebay from rio5743 

bang on blue, eye popping and fab & flashy


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 22, 2007)

Oooh, I do love the Lipgelee's!


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 22, 2007)

If you arrange all those eyeshadows according to colour, it forms a rainbow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I'm tempted more than ever to buy every eyeshadow in that collection...


----------



## xsparkage (Apr 22, 2007)

so far i want EVERYTHING from c-shock!
this collection was made for me, i looooove rainbows and brights!!


----------



## iamlelilien (Apr 22, 2007)

My mouth literally fell open when I saw the pictures from this collection.

I'm in love.


----------



## eighmii (Apr 22, 2007)

bang on blue! oh em gee! so beautiful!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Apr 22, 2007)

Whoa that blue is BRIGHT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just looking at the picture makes my eyes twitch, LOL.  And holy crap those first 3 lip gelees are YUMMY!


----------



## resin (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsparkage* 

 
_so far i want EVERYTHING from c-shock!
this collection was made for me, i looooove rainbows and brights!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ME TOO! in fact everything at home i have is vibrant and bright colours. mainly primary colours <3


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 22, 2007)

Yay for leaked pics! Sooo excited for this


----------



## Ella_ (Apr 22, 2007)

I wonder how bang on blue compares to freshwater and belle azure.

I want everything in this collection but cant afford to spend the $$$ so Im already trying to kill some lemmings


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 23, 2007)

Fab and Flashy looks hot! Lil Sizzler and Sugar Shock look amazing too, not to sure about the other lipgelees. 
Hopefully Bang on Blue does not remind me too much of Electric Eel.
Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Apr 23, 2007)

Judging by the pics, Lil Sizzler and Mega are dead ringers for Ambient and Flattery from the Lightful Color collection.


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh my GOD I have to have Bang on Blue and She-Boom!  The eyeshadow in particular.  It's delectable.

And to Ambidextrous, I'm sorry it's taking me so long to get you those pictures:  I can't find my friggin' digital camera.  My apologies for that.


----------



## amoona (Apr 24, 2007)

OMG! Update was amazing ... EVERYTHING this Summer is going to be AMAZING! I want it all!!! yay haha


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 24, 2007)

Can you give us any teasers? More info would be awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_OMG! Update was amazing ... EVERYTHING this Summer is going to be AMAZING! I want it all!!! yay haha_


----------



## eighmii (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *keetie* 

 
_Oh no, 14 euro is much more than 14 u.s. dollars. It's about 19 to 20... which is why I didn't buy any MAC when I went to France 2 years ago._

 
No, 1 euro is equal to about $1.22. Atleast it was a year ago when I went to Italy. So 14 euro would only be about $16.50 or $17 or something.. 

Which is still too much. I'm just saying..

And also..

I am spending my entire tax return on this! Its only $242.. but its all going to C-Shock. We should get a discount for using our tax returns. Like here theres a commercial for Florida Center for Cosmetic Surgery and when you use your tax return for a "breast augmentation" you get a discount.. lol


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 24, 2007)

I was showing DH the pics from this collection, and he thinks it is so hot and wants me to get ALL of it, even the BLUE lippie!  I showed him this collection, and stange hybrid and he was really excited for this one.  He loves bright colors on me so this works out well!


----------



## CrystalStars (Apr 25, 2007)

I need to get another job..soon...this collection is going to leave me poor.


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 25, 2007)

going bananas is a frost.it is amazing!i got to play with it today.Its awsome color pay off!


----------



## madkitty (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_going bananas is a frost.it is amazing!i got to play with it today.Its awsome color pay off!_

 
how does it compare to canary yellow and chrome yellow?


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 25, 2007)

the finishes.also, going bananas is like right in the middle.Chrome is like a rich royal yellow with some orange and canary is more dull/dry looking (no frost) almost like a pale yellow.So going bananas is the new hit because you will be able to do a lot with this shadow.Lid crease or highlight.How ever you want.Chrome yellow is also being dc at this time.=(


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm so excited by the look of this collection and so excited they've decided to make the bright shadows frost rather than matte - it's not that I hate mattes or anything, they're just SO variable in consistency....

*sigh* and I thought I actually had achieved ENOUGH Mac at last, lol


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 25, 2007)

i know right!one thing with mac they will never stop.the collections keep on growing and growning year after year! and may is right around the corner and in may we have 5 yes FIVE launches!Get ready girls!


----------



## FabWineTastings (Apr 25, 2007)

Ohhh, I think I need that teal eyeshadow and also the banana one!  I will definately be bright this summer!


----------



## lemurian (Apr 25, 2007)

^^^Well said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back on topic, I appreciate all the great info about this collection, but I guess I'm unclear as to whether this collection is LE or permanant... Is it just a coincidence that Chrome Yellow is being d/c'd around the same time that Going Bananas is being released?  allan_willb almost made it sound like GB was replacing CY.. too good to be true?


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 

 
_^^^Well said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back on topic, I appreciate all the great info about this collection, but I guess I'm unclear as to whether this collection is LE or permanant... Is it just a coincidence that Chrome Yellow is being d/c'd around the same time that Going Bananas is being released?  allan_willb almost made it sound like GB was replacing CY.. too good to be true?_

 
Yes, The whole C-Shock collection is LE except passionate (re-launch).But hey you never know is going bananas does good then maybe they will make it perm or re-launch it later?They always re-launch but never seems to be the exact items we wish they did.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 26, 2007)

Please keep the thread on topic. This is a thread for discussion of the C-Shock collection.


----------



## Janice (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 

 
_Back on topic, I appreciate all the great info about this collection, but I guess I'm unclear as to whether this collection is LE or permanant..._

 
The color story thread for this collection has always displayed what items are perm / LE. 

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=69064


----------



## mezzamy (Apr 28, 2007)

argh i feel so guilty, i got She-Boom! and Sugar Shock lipgelees off ebay for over US retail price *feels sick* but at least it still works out alot cheaper than crappy australian retail over here!

tried bidding on Lil Sizzler but that went for $25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




will let you know what those two are like when i get them


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 29, 2007)

Sugar Shock lipgelee looks so damn hot. I am pouncing on that one.
Maybe Lil Sizzler all though it looks slightly boring in the pic.
All the shadows will be mine! Even though I have no where to wear
them too....lol. Hopefully I can pass on the lipsticks.
Moon Bathe will be crushing along with its friends Tendertones,Slimshines,and Sunstrip. I need a 500.00 allowance from the MAC fairy for all this stuff. Good thing I am passing on Strange Hybrid completely.


----------



## noellethediva (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG.  This is absolutely terrible.  My wallet is still feeling the sting of barbie.  I looooove bright e/s and subtle lips.  Those e/s are gorrrrgeous.


----------



## elisha24 (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_Chrome yellow is also being dc at this time.=(_

 
Please tell me it isn't so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Chrome yellow, although mine will last me forever! But still... 

I really like all the eyeshadows but I am not sure if I would wear them. I feel the urge to buy them just to look at them


----------



## lilviolingrrl (May 1, 2007)

Is it just me or does Mega look like Flattery (Lightful, Asian exclusive) and Lil Sizzler look like Ambient (Lightful, Asian exclusive)?


----------



## noangel (May 1, 2007)

going bananas looks the best to me! always wanted chrome yellow but we don't have pro stores in my country so guess this will be just nice!


----------



## foxyqt (May 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noangel* 

 
_always wanted chrome yellow but we don't have pro stores in my country_

 
chrome yellow is not a pro color


----------



## JediFarfy (May 1, 2007)

Hm, might get a lipgelee, and at the most, the orange eyeshadow. Bright just doesn't work for me at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess I can go crazy with the next few collections.


----------



## Juneplum (May 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilviolingrrl* 

 
_Is it just me or does Mega look like Flattery (Lightful, Asian exclusive) and Lil Sizzler look like Ambient (Lightful, Asian exclusive)?_

 
nope it's not just you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the look VERY alike to me too!


----------



## lilviolingrrl (May 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_nope it's not just you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the look VERY alike to me too!_

 
Whew! Glad I'm not the only one!  Looks like I'll pass on those babies...my Lightful CP just came in the mail! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe that's why MAC makes the name a sticker for the lip gelees instead of printing it on the tube...


----------



## charismaticlime (May 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilviolingrrl* 

 
_Whew! Glad I'm not the only one!  Looks like I'll pass on those babies...my Lightful CP just came in the mail! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe that's why MAC makes the name a sticker for the lip gelees instead of printing it on the tube...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Those items have stickers because they're "samples", as in someone working for MAC received them to test or play around with.  If you check the swatch threads, there are pics of many upcoming collections items with stickers on them.

If you read the earlier posts, someone else already mentioned how similar those lipgelees looked to those of the Lightful collection in Asia, so you're not alone.


----------



## PigmentJunkie (May 1, 2007)

Quote:

  Those items have stickers because they're "samples", as in someone working for MAC received them to test or play around with. If you check the swatch threads, there are pics of many upcoming collections items with stickers on them.  
 
The last 2 or 3 Lipgelee's I've purchased directly from a MAC counter have had a sticker on the tube with the color/name instead of the name being printed directly on the tube. Ex - Moonstone, Amber Russe. It's a small clear label with black writing. These were not samples, and were purchased BNIB from MAC. My Who's That Lady is the same way also.


----------



## lilviolingrrl (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PigmentJunkie* 

 
_The last 2 or 3 Lipgelee's I've purchased directly from a MAC counter have had a sticker on the tube with the color/name instead of the name being printed directly on the tube. Ex - Moonstone, Amber Russe. It's a small clear label with black writing. These were not samples, and were purchased BNIB from MAC. My Who's That Lady is the same way also._

 
So is my Dame in a Dress! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I think she was thinking about that big old white sample sticker.


----------



## Ella_ (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_chrome yellow is not a pro color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
true, but its not available at counters.


----------



## MACHOMULA (May 3, 2007)

I got to see the promo pic and some swatches today.  All I can say is my heart sure started to beat faster. Gorgeous, gorgeous, and gorgeous!!!  June is feeling like an eternity away right now!!


----------



## cno64 (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_ in may we have 5 yes FIVE launches!Get ready girls!_

 
_*AAACK!*_ 
You're joking!
We definitely need a smiley that clutches its chest.
How, oh, how, are we supposed to spend May saving up for C-Shock when we're mercilessly clobbered with one collection after another?
What _are_ the five May collections, dare I ask?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 4, 2007)

The color stories are in the color collections. But they are: Slimshine, Strange Hybrid, Moonbathe, tendertones, and Sunstrip. Lots of awesome stuff.
Oh and if you count the nordstrom only quad, its 6!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (May 4, 2007)

my gosh, this looks fantastic! soooo excited!


----------



## electrostars (May 4, 2007)

I am seriously going to have to buy like 5 of romping. LOL.

IJFA;SDJF IT'S SO HOT. lol.


----------



## mezzamy (May 6, 2007)

ok got sugar shock and she-boom! in the mail today

she-boom! is very similar to cello pink, but without the pearl that cello pink has. it is also a touch darker and had a touch more purple in it. it is a cream finish. id say it has better colour payoff than cello pink

argh my tube of sugar shock was kind of split at the top so ive melted the plastic to try and press it back together so now it looks vey ugly but there is still product trying to seep through the crimp at the top.

it kind of looks like a flat, almost bricky red in the tube until you hold it up to the light - it gets these bright "cello pink" coloured swirls through it. i dont personally own Moistly but i think it'd be a lighter version of that but with less red and more purple. it is very sheer on the lips, kind of like a sheer red berry.

and now, for the absolute worst pictures ever. i had to take them on my phone sorry as i still dont have a camera. i tried lip swatch photos - they turned out even worse then these ones so i deleted them

dewy jube, sugar shock, she-boom!, cello pink


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 6, 2007)

WOW...I played with this collection today at update and the colors are more vivid than you all can even imagine.  Every single color is full of pigment.  It was crazy!  I was blending like crazy to tone down the colors!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are all gonna fall in LOVE, I promise.  It's a MAC fiend's dream.


----------



## Klava (May 7, 2007)

Yes, I agree  - the  colors are amazing!!!  I just wanted to take out brushes and start painting!


----------



## Risser (May 7, 2007)

I saw the swatches from updating book, just wanna say I NEED ALL EYE SHADOWS!
Sorry, for some reasons, I can not take a pic to share with you guys. It looks like the rainbow - bright & colorful


----------



## princess (May 7, 2007)

Are the lipgelees pigmented or they just come out sheer like the rest?


----------



## CrystalStars (May 8, 2007)

I cant WAIT to see the face charts for this collection!


----------



## Juneplum (May 9, 2007)




----------



## charismaticlime (May 9, 2007)

The model's expression kinda scares me.  Maybe it's just the lipstick.

I know this is kinda off topic, but wouldn't it be cool if they used Bjork in this pic to model the makeup instead?


----------



## peacelover18 (May 9, 2007)

Sweet Jesus. There's goes all my money.


----------



## juicyaddict (May 9, 2007)

Is that the blue lipstick the model is wearing?  The yellow and orange shadows look good.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 9, 2007)

The green one looks so pretty.


----------



## mzreyes (May 9, 2007)

woooooooooooow.... i love it. But I don't like how the purple l/s was applied over the blue. I guess they meant it to look.. like that.. lol! Who cares, I love it and I buying every bit of it


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (May 9, 2007)

There goes ALL my money!

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE this collection!


----------



## AppleDiva (May 10, 2007)

I am looking forward to "Wondergrass" and "Big T" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  WooHoo!!  AppleDiva counts up her coins.


----------



## flowerhead (May 10, 2007)

The blue lipstick actually looks really pretty...I want one.
On a different note, I think MAC's collection ads aren't as beautiful as they used to be. They are focusing too much on being avante garde and forgot to make it look good...for this collection I think they should of done somthing way brighter and cleaner...


----------



## Ella_ (May 10, 2007)

Im getting everything, and at $30 a pop for the e/s Im going to be a very very poor girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good thing I can justify the spending because I start makeup school a week after the collection comes out


----------



## kymmilee (May 10, 2007)

aw, i was so looking forward to the promo pictre, but that looks horrible :[

but seriously, this collection is getting a lot of my money. i'm gonna need another 15 pan after it.


----------



## Ascella (May 10, 2007)

The promo is really shockingly divine!


----------



## missgingerlee (May 10, 2007)

I am _totally _loving the green and yellow eyeshadows.


----------



## marichan0803 (May 10, 2007)

are the e/s's running for $30 a pop?!


----------



## madkitty (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marichan0803* 

 
_are the e/s's running for $30 a pop?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
surely not


----------



## UrbanEve (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_On a different note, I think MAC's collection ads aren't as beautiful as they used to be. They are focusing too much on being avante garde and forgot to make it look good...for this collection I think they should of done somthing way brighter and cleaner..._

 
I agree. When I saw it, it immediately reminded me of the promo pic for Madame B. The colors, the model's expression and even the way her eye make-up is done. So, not very original IMO.






(The photo is of my postcard, not a very good shot, but anyways you get the idea
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## charismaticlime (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marichan0803* 

 
_are the e/s's running for $30 a pop?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In Australia, they are.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 10, 2007)

These e/s will cost more than the others? Why?  Where did you hear this? 

What is the release date?


----------



## hootie2177 (May 10, 2007)

Cant wiat to get that Blue lipstick!!!


----------



## charismaticlime (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_These e/s will cost more than the others? Why?  Where did you hear this? 

What is the release date?_

 
What I meant to say was that in Australia, they retail for 30 AUD.

And according to the C-Shock color story thread, the release date is June 14.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_What I meant to say was that in Australia, they retail for 30 AUD.

And according to the C-Shock color story thread, the release date is June 14._

 

Oh! thanks.


----------



## coachkitten (May 10, 2007)

I cannot wait for this collection to come out!  Thanks for all the updates MAC girls.  I am going to be first in line!


----------



## greenpease (May 12, 2007)

oh my god!!! oh my god!!!


----------



## BlahWah (May 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_











_

 
I've never wanted to eat an eyeshadow before, but after this pic... they look so gorgeously yummy!


----------



## coachkitten (May 13, 2007)

These shadows do look so good that you could eat them!  I cannot wait for this collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Although I think that I have said that many times before.)


----------



## ritchieramone (May 13, 2007)

I think this is the first collection *ever* where I've wanted every one of the eyeshadows - I can't wait!


----------



## anjaok (May 14, 2007)

I'm looking forward to this collection SO much!


----------



## styrch (May 14, 2007)

I am completely NOT "getting" this collection. Seems like the colors would be so bright and crazy that I'd never be able to wear them, or at least not use them consistently. Makes me feel like we fell backwards into the early '80's.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 15, 2007)

I don't know about the lip colors, but the shadows are awesome.
They are going to look so hot with black liquid liner.
Hopefully the color pay off is amazing.


----------



## MACgirl (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *styrch* 

 
_I am completely NOT "getting" this collection. Seems like the colors would be so bright and crazy that I'd never be able to wear them, or at least not use them consistently. Makes me feel like we fell backwards into the early '80's._

 
soo funny u say that becuase you noiticed the trend of the collection. Well basically the four collections mac is releasing follow a decades trend.
Strange hybrid- 60s, moonbathe- 70s, c-shock-80s, and novel twist-90s, the color pallete for summer seems to be elemants of all those decades.


----------



## styrch (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

  Well basically the four collections mac is releasing follow a decades trend.  
 
ROFL now that you say that Moonbathe and C-Shock totally make sense to me. Still doesn't mean that I want to revisit the '80s, though...


----------



## cno64 (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *styrch* 

 
_ Still doesn't mean that I want to revisit the '80s, though..._

 
_Thank God!_ Someone else who was actually_ alive _in the 80s!
I'm about to turn 43, but thanks to a combination of good genes and the liberal use of sunscreen, I have very few visible effects of aging on my face. I LOVE MAC, and I'm actually enjoying this shimmer trend!
As for C-Shock, I'm not all that excited about it, though I am eager to have a look at it. Bright eyeshadows just don't look right on me. (NW15; brunette; green eyes)


----------



## lethaldesign (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I think this is the first collection *ever* where I've wanted every one of the eyeshadows - I can't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ditto!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Thank God! Someone else who was actually alive in the 80s!
I'm about to turn 43, but thanks to a combination of good genes and the liberal use of sunscreen, I have very few visible effects of aging on my face. I LOVE MAC, and I'm actually enjoying this shimmer trend!
As for C-Shock, I'm not all that excited about it, though I am eager to have a look at it. Bright eyeshadows just don't look right on me. (NW15; brunette; green eyes)_

 
Me too! 
I can't wear them either, but I still want them, they look so pretty.


----------



## ledonatella (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Thank God! Someone else who was actually alive in the 80s!
I'm about to turn 43, but thanks to a combination of good genes and the liberal use of sunscreen, I have very few visible effects of aging on my face. I LOVE MAC, and I'm actually enjoying this shimmer trend!
As for C-Shock, I'm not all that excited about it, though I am eager to have a look at it. Bright eyeshadows just don't look right on me. (NW15; brunette; green eyes)_

 

I'm not too hot for this either. I'm only 32 but I still would look stupid with bright yellow shadow on. Although when I was younger I would have totally loved it. I was in love with the 80's!


----------



## captodometer (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 

 
_I'm not too hot for this either. I'm only 32 but I still would look stupid with bright yellow shadow on. Although when I was younger I would have totally loved it. I was in love with the 80's!_

 
ITA.  I'm 33 and can remember all of the 80's.  This collection looks like something Punky Brewster would wear if she wasn't 8! Definitely going to pass on this one.....


----------



## styrch (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

  This collection looks like something Punky Brewster would wear if she wasn't 8!  
 
OMG you are so right on that. ROFL! I haven't thought about that show in years.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 16, 2007)

Hmm I dont know,.. I am 32 and I can totally get away with bright colors? Just depends on how you blend and what you pair them with I suppose. I get hit on more in bars by women trying to find out what MU I have on so it must look okay. I will probably get at least 1 of each e/s,.. just to have them. The Trucco line that was similar to this just isnt nearly exciting.


----------



## LuvBeMac (May 16, 2007)

Hey look what I found in youtube!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyI6sj25Yzg


----------



## cno64 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_Hmm I dont know,.. I am 32 and I can totally get away with bright colors?_

 
If brights work on you, I say go for it!
I love bright lips, and sparingly, carefully applied bright blush.
But my eyes are bright green, and bright shadows on bright green eyes just does not work, at least for me.
In general, it seems like brown-eyed girls can best wear the exotic shadow colors.
I still want to see C-Shock; I may change my mind then.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 16, 2007)

Am I the only one who wants all the eyeshadows even though I don't *need* all of them?  They look so pretty all together and it would be nice to have the whole set, but I have Overgrown which looks similar to Eyepopping.  I have Freshwater which looks similar to Bang on Blue.  I probably won't wear the orange or yellow enough to warrant buying them, but I want them all... AHHHH!


----------



## MaryJane (May 16, 2007)

I have bought alot of Mac lately. Almost the entire Barbie collection and quite a bit from Dance ~ I am so glad nothing in this collection appeals to me so I can save some $$.

I just don't get what the excitement is. If you like bright colors you probably love this but I can't wear yellow e/s and blue l/s to work.


----------



## Graziella*K (May 16, 2007)

I'm gonna buy all the C-SHock eyeshadows too ! 

I looove bright colors and wear bright eye make up often so I know these are gonna be a great addition to my make up collection ! 

More over ... they're all frost shadows ( except passionate of course ) which is my favorite finish ! ( followed closely by Veluxe Pearl ! ) 

I'm waaayy beyond excited for those this collection to come out ^_^'

Guess I'm so looking forward C-SHock because I didn't expérienced the 80s hahaha !

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## Moppit (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Thank God! Someone else who was actually alive in the 80s!
I'm about to turn 43, but thanks to a combination of good genes and the liberal use of sunscreen, I have very few visible effects of aging on my face. I LOVE MAC, and I'm actually enjoying this shimmer trend!
As for C-Shock, I'm not all that excited about it, though I am eager to have a look at it. Bright eyeshadows just don't look right on me. (NW15; brunette; green eyes)_

 
Yay someone else about to turn 43 just like me.  I too have been blessed with good genes and whenever I'm out with my daughter (she is 23) people always think we are sisters.

C-Shock looks exciting but I don't know if anything will suit me either.  

I can't wait to see everything in personl


----------



## styrch (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

  Guess I'm so looking forward C-SHock because I didn't expérienced the 80s hahaha !  
 
Wow... people who didn't experience the 80s are old enough to be wearing makeup. I'm experiencing my first bit of feeling old... having a reality check. Wow. Ok. Frak!


----------



## user79 (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 

 
_Hey look what I found in youtube!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyI6sj25Yzg_

 
Thats brave, she could get into major trouble for that...


----------



## user79 (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *styrch* 

 
_I am completely NOT "getting" this collection. Seems like the colors would be so bright and crazy that I'd never be able to wear them, or at least not use them consistently. Makes me feel like we fell backwards into the early '80's._

 
Well, lucky for you, MAC makes a lot of collections with more muted and wearable everyday tones. This is like MAC tossing a bone to all of us ladies who love bright colours.


----------



## Graziella*K (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *styrch* 

 
_Wow... people who didn't experience the 80s are old enough to be wearing makeup. I'm experiencing my first bit of feeling old... having a reality check. Wow. Ok. Frak!_

 
I was born in 87, that's why I said I didn't experienced it ! I'm gonna turn 20 next month ... so yes I'm definitely digging this collection ! 

Don't feel old sweetheart ... 'cause you're not and you look fab ! 

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Thats brave, she could get into major trouble for that..._

 
No kidding. Get a nice little note from EL's atty's.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lethaldesign* 

 
_ditto!!!_

 
I am with you - I want EVERYSHADOW from this collection!  I only wish it had pigments too!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Well, lucky for you, MAC makes a lot of collections with more muted and wearable everyday tones. This is like MAC tossing a bone to all of us ladies who love bright colours.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrystalStars* 

 
_I cant WAIT to see the face charts for this collection!_

 
Oh my!  I didn't even think about the face charts, oh my goodness, I am SO excited now!  I mean even the Strange Hybrid charts were impressive and those colors aren't half as dramatic as C-Shock.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 17, 2007)

That Youtube she is showing the Trucco shadows that I was talking about. They are nice but,... not MAC, the ruby slipper sometimes starts looking a little blackish over creamier bases. Figures that MAC would not put out a red for this collection!! Aggghghghghg

Oh yeah the Regional for Indy did a C-Shock Face Chart,.. I hope they post that one on the site. There are way more made for these then what they post.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_That Youtube she is showing the Trucco shadows that I was talking about. They are nice but,... not MAC, the ruby slipper sometimes starts looking a little blackish over creamier bases. Figures that MAC would not put out a red for this collection!! Aggghghghghg

Oh yeah the Regional for Indy did a C-Shock Face Chart,.. I hope they post that one on the site. *There are way more made for these then what they post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Really?!?!  I wonder if there is anyway to get them.  Can some MAC MU please help us out?!?


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 17, 2007)

I saw the face charts in my MA's update book.  She let me take a peek and they are AMAZING!  So bright and fun, and alot of them are very wearable.  There are a few funky ones, but not all are so exotic that they can't be worn for everyday.  There was probably 8-10 looks in the book, but they probably won't post half of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There were 6 I think for Strange Hyrbid in the update book, and only 3 on the site


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 17, 2007)

*~*OOOOOH....the lipgelee's look yummy!!!*~*


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I saw the face charts in my MA's update book.  She let me take a peek and they are AMAZING!  So bright and fun, and alot of them are very wearable.  There are a few funky ones, but not all are so exotic that they can't be worn for everyday.  There was probably 8-10 looks in the book, but they probably won't post half of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There were 6 I think for Strange Hyrbid in the update book, and only 3 on the site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep and there are even more than that, that do not make it into that book where the MA's submit but do not get accepted and they consign them to the nice little flip book of looks on the counters. I wish they would accept them all and start a "look" feature,. I'd throw in an extra buck or so with my online order to get a printed face chart that was not on the website. I know,.. My Name is Sherrie and I am a Mac-aholic,.....


----------



## BlahWah (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_ I wish they would accept them all and start a "look" feature,. I'd throw in an extra buck or so with my online order to get a printed face chart that was not on the website. I know,.. My Name is Sherrie and I am a Mac-aholic,....._

 
I was thinking the same idea this morning! But that's why I'm on Specktra, to find other MAC-aholics dreaming about crazy MAC things.. =P

I can't wait to see how this collection looks, but I'm starting to become selective over my colours since I have Purple Shower & Endless Love which are similar to Romping, I got Pompous Blue... perhaps just the Going Bananas and the green one.  Augh, I just know it's going to change when I go in person, I get hypnotized by the colours...


----------



## mac.lovers (May 19, 2007)

Can't wait for this collection


----------



## rose4421 (May 19, 2007)

I can't wait for Pomposity lipstick!


----------



## melliquor (May 20, 2007)

Does anybody know when this is being released in the UK?  Ta


----------



## hb21 (May 20, 2007)

I've replied to you in MAC chat Europe, its' 2nd of July


----------



## cno64 (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rose4421* 

 
_I can't wait for Pomposity lipstick!_

 
I_* SOO*_ feel the same!
I haven't been this eager about a lipstick since- Well, since "Rocking Chick"(which I LOVE, and backed up accordingly), "Full Blown" from Balloonacy(It wasn't what I expected, so I only bought one), or "Wild 'Bout You" from Untamed(LoVED and backed up).
The last lipstick I loved enough to back up was "Orchidazzle," which I bought a backup of- uhm, last week.


----------



## Sabrunka (May 21, 2007)

I'm gonna get all the eyeshadows except for passionate, since I already have it!! And I might just have to get pomposity, it looks and sounds amazing!


----------



## ritchieramone (May 21, 2007)

I had a terrible dream last night that I forgot all about C-Shock (yeah right, what are the chances of that?!) and by the time I remembered, days later, it was all sold out. I was completely devastated until I woke up  and realised it wasn't true.

Overexcited much?


----------



## Sabrunka (May 21, 2007)

Omg I HATE dreams like that, which feel EXTREMELY real and then you wake up in shock haha... Jeez! I always have MAC dreams too lol.


----------



## cno64 (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I had a terrible dream last night that I forgot all about C-Shock (yeah right, what are the chances of that?!) and by the time I remembered, days later, it was all sold out. I was completely devastated until I woke up  and realised it wasn't true.

Overexcited much? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




I'm comforted to know that I'm not the only one who has MAC dreams!
_*Before Strange Hybrid, I dreamt about "Orchidazzle," and also dreamed that MAC had come out with a fabulous new  RED!*_


----------



## styrch (May 22, 2007)

You are DEFINATELY not the only one who has MAC dreams. I dreamed last night that I hit pan on my Pompous Blue e/s and was compelled to go to C-shock to look for a replacement. I never use Popmpous Blue and I'm not that interested in C-shock except for the blue lippie. So what the frak is my subconscious saying???


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 22, 2007)

LOL,.. no by far I think most of us have MAC related dreams,.. Someday I would like to see them come out with a True Red eyeshadow (not piggie) and I was so hoping to see it with C-shock,.. I want it so bad I dream about it. I keep having nightmares that they do release one and I just dont get there early enough in the day to get it. I always wait till lunch time to go.


----------



## styrch (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

  Someday I would like to see them come out with a True Red eyeshadow (not piggie) and I was so hoping to see it with C-shock,.. I want it so bad I dream about it.  
 
I hear you on that one. I want a red that isn't a "pink red" very much. I know it has to do with ingredients but I do wonder why it seems there's never the "right" red in any collections that put out a "red" e/s.


----------



## peaudane (May 22, 2007)

I guess it would be a problem for MAC to make an eyeshadow that isn't eye safe (red).


----------



## styrch (May 22, 2007)

Well, yeah. But there has to be a way to do it. Somehow...


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peaudane* 

 
_I guess it would be a problem for MAC to make an eyeshadow that isn't eye safe (red)._

 
I suppose, but then how do they get Ben Nye's Cherry and Soliel reds and Trucco's Ruby Slipper (<-- which disappoints as it get blackish on a cream base)?? Rebel also has a red e/s that looks pretty good as well. It can be done,.. the Anti-Suggestion accepting EL corporate just needs to get a life I think. Maybe their think tank needs some fresh blood? I almost peed myself to see C-shock after all the obviously "dirty", "greyed" and "mid-tone" colors I have been seeing lately. Some people can wear red,.. if they are going to wear these brights like the rest of this collection,.. then it can be done.


----------



## kymmilee (May 22, 2007)

HAHAHA so this isn't about a dream, but it's funny nonetheless.
i saw this really nice truck the other day and it was the colour of turquoise matte pigment. i looked at it, and in my head i was like, "oh man, that truck has tuquoise pigment, i wish i did!" and then i realised, oh wait, trucks don't wear makeup.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (May 22, 2007)

I had a dream a couple of weeks ago that I somehow just appeared at the mall with my mom and I only had 8 dollars on me and C-Shock was out already. I was begging my mom to let me borrow 8 more dollars so I could enjoy just one shadow but she would give it too me! Dreams like that are so frustraiting!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goodbyexxkitty* 

 
_I had a dream a couple of weeks ago that I somehow just appeared at the mall with my mom and I only had 8 dollars on me and C-Shock was out already. I was begging my mom to let me borrow 8 more dollars so I could enjoy just one shadow but she would give it too me! Dreams like that are so frustraiting!_

 
LOL! Just hold onto a few and wait for me to get there too late,.. at lunch time,.. I'll loan you some dream currency,.....


----------



## lah_knee (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_I suppose, but then how do they get Ben Nye's Cherry and Soliel reds and Trucco's Ruby Slipper (<-- which disappoints as it get blackish on a cream base)?? Rebel also has a red e/s that looks pretty good as well. It can be done,.. the Anti-Suggestion accepting EL corporate just needs to get a life I think. Maybe their think tank needs some fresh blood? I almost peed myself to see C-shock after all the obviously "dirty", "greyed" and "mid-tone" colors I have been seeing lately. Some people can wear red,.. if they are going to wear these brights like the rest of this collection,.. then it can be done._

 


no actually they CAN make it. thats why they have a red pigment provided at pro stores for professional use. BUT it does say it isnt eyesafe or rather tested for that area. therefore its at your own risk. now other brands might not care or think its their problem if they make a true red shadow and people can get reactions from it. but i know if mac did it we'd get soooo many customer complaints. so its not really like mac cant figure it out or something... they just know the consequences. 

i find that if you mix passionate with brick red shadow you get the perfect red though for those who want it


----------



## clwkerric (May 22, 2007)

Does anyone know if there are any pics of the new colors for C-Shock>?


----------



## lsperry (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_Does anyone know if there are any pics of the new colors for C-Shock>?_

 
Have you tried the swatch threads?
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=69590

HTH


----------



## clwkerric (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Have you tried the swatch threads?
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=69590

HTH_

 
I found it right after I posted this damn thread... sorry... lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks though


----------



## ledonatella (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *styrch* 

 
_You are DEFINATELY not the only one who has MAC dreams. I dreamed last night that I hit pan on my Pompous Blue e/s and was compelled to go to C-shock to look for a replacement. I never use Popmpous Blue and I'm not that interested in C-shock except for the blue lippie. So what the frak is my subconscious saying??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


Oh good lord, I've dreamt about MAC plenty of times, most recently that I wanted to buy Strange Hybrid and had no money and so I was begging people on the street for money for my "addiction"!


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_No kidding. Get a nice little note from EL's atty's._

 
Hey Ladies = ), why could she get in trouble??


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_no actually they CAN make it. thats why they have a red pigment provided at pro stores for professional use. BUT it does say it isnt eyesafe or rather tested for that area. therefore its at your own risk._

 
and BOY does that baqsic red p/m stain! haha


----------



## Shimmer (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Hey Ladies = ), why could she get in trouble??_

 
EL has really strict policies about people using their images etc. If she's using any 'official' information at all, images, text, whatever, they'll not be happy.


----------



## LuvBeMac (May 22, 2007)

Few weeks ago I dream about Strange Hybrid, Moonbathe, C-shock and Flashtronic are sold at the same time. I'm at the mall and I dont know what to pick up because I only have budget for Strange Hybrid only!! I cried at that time and my mum sulking because I want to owe so much money from her


----------



## bebs (May 23, 2007)

I found these online on a japaness website.. so I dont know which colors are what but it will give you the picture of what it is


----------



## Sabrunka (May 23, 2007)

Those are from Moonbathe, not C shock lol.


----------



## cno64 (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_ Some people can wear red,.. if they are going to wear these brights like the rest of this collection,.. then it can be done._

 
I _*LOVE*_ red!
I don't wear it around my eyes, because it makes me look ill, but I crave true, five-alarm, sirens-screaming red for lips.
Personally, I wish MAC would come out with a true red shimmery pigment that can be used on lips. It would look soo great over a true red lipstick like "Ruby Woo" or "Powerhouse." I'd love to have true red "jeweled" lips.(I'm NW15; brunette; green eyes)


----------



## eighmii (May 24, 2007)

less than a month!!!! aaaaaaaaahhhhh is anyone going as crazy as me?! im seriously like.. fdjkfjdslkfjdlskjfiewojfkdsl.

i seriously have like.. $350 set aside for this.


----------



## Jillipede (May 24, 2007)

I am not too excited for this collection just because I don't tend to wear many brights on my eyes. The blue lipstick might be something I just have to own however. It could be used to layer with other lippies to change the color... Fun stuff!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 24, 2007)

C-Shock is featured in the June/July 2007 issue of People Style magazine (p. 69)


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_C-Shock is featured in the June/July 2007 issue of People Style magazine (p. 69)_

 
WOOOOW!  After seeing those pics, I am REALLY excited!!


----------



## ledonatella (May 24, 2007)

I had an older lady (65 maybe) asking me at work today for some of those new "bright shadows the young girls are wearing". I was trying to picture her in C-shock colors doing her knitting or gardening! But hey, it is "all ages, all sexes, etc."....


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 24, 2007)

Gracious, I love them all, though I hope that bang on blue doesn't look anything like freshwater. I'm supposed to be saving money for the Victoria's Secret Semi-Annual Sale...I'm in trouble.


----------



## Sabrunka (May 24, 2007)

All this new mac stuff looks amazing! I'm so excited for these shadows and maybe one lipstick, jeez!


----------



## iiifugaziii (May 25, 2007)

for anyone who lives in washington... we're having an event the 14-17th with 30 minute complimentary demos to try on all the new collections that weekend! (focusing on c-shock) but moonbathe, tender tones and charged water will also be out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



206-246-0400 call and ask for me, cortney!


----------



## TIERAsta (May 27, 2007)

eyepopping, wondergrass, & big T... i can't wait!!


----------



## astronaut (May 28, 2007)

I'm soooo excited for this! I think I'm going to get every eyeshadow exept for passionate lol (not a matte fan)


----------



## Ernie (May 28, 2007)

I'm going to go to the pro store in NY, they said c shock will be out June 7. Even though I am 44yo I still will buy 4 of the shadows, just not Bang on Blue, Romping or Passionate. I'm sure I'll pick up all the lip gelee's and lipsticks.


----------



## blueangel1023 (May 29, 2007)

I've been invited to the MAC pre-release party of C-shock on Weds nite in nyc. I'm allowed to bring a guest or two, so if anyone is around the area and wants to come lemme know so I could put u on the guest list


----------



## Ernie (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* 

 
_I've been invited to the MAC pre-release party of C-shock on Weds nite in nyc. I'm allowed to bring a guest or two, so if anyone is around the area and wants to come lemme know so I could put u on the guest list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
This coming Wed? Which store will it be at? Thanks,

Ernie


----------



## Malice (May 29, 2007)

I'm soo jealous of you American girls. 
The Germans have to be patient (as usually.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
And this is the first collection I want to have *every* eyeshadow of


----------



## kradge79 (May 29, 2007)

This collection does look hot, but my budget is definitely restricted.  Luckily I don't think I'll be getting much from Moonbathe and Tendertones and nothing from Sunstrip, so I'll have money for this. I'll definitely be getting Big T, if only because I have a friend that I joking call Big T.  I'll have to see the others in person.  Also, the Lipgelees look awesome! I love them and can't wait to see them.  I'm quite excited!


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 29, 2007)

I'm telling you, you have no idea how intense this collection is!  During training, when they showed us the collection we gasped! I had to create a *natural*look with just those colors.  I failed miserably because everything was SO pigmented!  It took me a good while to blend each one down.  Can't wait til it drops!


----------



## badkittekitte (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_the aqua blue in this collection puts parrot to shame..._

 
i hope so, bc i cant get my hands on parrot and i am so freakin looking forward to this collection...im getting all of the shadows except passionate and we will see about the lippies...not sure about blue lipstick


----------



## Padmita (May 30, 2007)

Does anyone else thing the picture of Big T in the swatch thread looks a little chalky? The color looks pretty but it almost seems as if Teal and Waternymph were more vibrant...


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Padmita* 

 
_Does anyone else thing the picture of Big T in the swatch thread looks a little chalky? The color looks pretty but it almost seems as if Teal and Waternymph were more vibrant..._

 
I thought the same thing when I saw it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am not as excited for that one anymore, and if they are chalky, I am going to pass completely.  I sure hope I am not let down by this collection as I have been waiting for it so anxiously!


----------



## Shimmer (May 30, 2007)

the MAs at the store I go to are swearing this is a collection like nothing they've seen in a long time. We'll see.

I've already got passionate, and if the rest of the collection is as disappointing I may cry. :/


----------



## Ms. Z (May 30, 2007)

I can't find the swatch of Big T, can someone please help me?  Is it supposed to be in the gallery, on the C-shock thread or the official swatch thread?


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_I can't find the swatch of Big T, can someone please help me?  Is it supposed to be in the gallery, on the C-shock thread or the official swatch thread?_

 

Here ya go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's in the C-Shock thread in the Swatch forum... the very last post...

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=69590


----------



## Ms. Z (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Here ya go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's in the C-Shock thread in the Swatch forum... the very last post...

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=69590_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
The color is so pretty.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Padmita* 

 
_Does anyone else thing the picture of Big T in the swatch thread looks a little chalky? The color looks pretty but it almost seems as if Teal and Waternymph were more vibrant..._

 
Yeah I saw that as well. It seems like it could be more vibrant or something. Based on that swatch I'd rather have teal pigment.


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a really big pigment problem. Hence I spend all my money on those rather than eyeshadows.  I think I am going to start putting my first MAC eyeshadow palette together witht he C-schock eyeshadows since I really love the vibrant colors.  I've also been wanting some of the lip gelees... so I think this will be the collection I try something a little different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I believe I will get me a palette, all the eyeshadows and probably 2 of the gelees (how do you spell that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) LOL  I'm not big on lipsticks... maybe that will change one day.


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, thanks to a broken computer I've been out of the loop until now.  But dear god, I just saw the promo pictures for C-Shock that were posted earlier in the thread and oh holy fuck, I am _so _buying that blue lipstick, cerulean blue or no.  I have to have it.  It looks like it's going to be amplified creme or at least not sheer, and it's so hard to find a good blue lipstick that doesn't go on sheer.

I'm also buying all the eyeshadows, save for maybe the orange and the turquoise.  Wondergrass, Bang On Blue and Going Bananas, certainly.  

The new Lipgelee looks just like Cellopink sans glitter, so I might skip that.  

It's terrible not only being on a budget, but also being disabled and therefore still living with your parents, one of which who opens every single bank statement I get under the pretense of "_it's my house you don't like it move out you bitch_".  sigh.

Nevertheless! I'm gonna be dropping some serious money on this collection and if my father doesn't like it...well, it's not like he'll be able to do anything about it, now is there?  

My one concern is that I still want the quad from Balloonacy and since Nordstrom.com doesn't have it available any longer, I just hope that MAC's website will have it for about two months longer.  Here's hoping.

And to Ambidextrous, whom I promised I'd shoot photos of Shu Uemura's blue lipstick...I'm sorry to report that my goddamn camera has gotten lost somewhere in the depths of some Lovecraftian alternate dimension.  If I can figure out how to set up my webcam, I'll shoot some photos using that.  You have my sincerest apologies.


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 2, 2007)

I have never done a B2M before, but I have roughly 40 empty (or nearly empty) containers here. I'm wondering if I bring them into the pro store on the 7th when they release C-Shock if they will let me choose items from that collection


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 2, 2007)

This question must be asked a lot but Link me to the answers
It seems like the eyeshadows are dupes of the perm. colors? Am I wrong? Are these colors unique? Worth buying?


----------



## sakura88 (Jun 2, 2007)

I think I'm getting Fab & Flashy e/s.  It's a beautiful orange!


----------



## Ernie (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_I have never done a B2M before, but I have roughly 40 empty (or nearly empty) containers here. I'm wondering if I bring them into the pro store on the 7th when they release C-Shock if they will let me choose items from that collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It depends on the store. I do know here in NY, the rule is that you've had to buy something in the past from that particular store. If you are in the computer system, then it's no problem. I've gotten lipglasses and shadows as well as l/s for b2m. I have better luck at freestanding or pro stores.


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_It depends on the store. I do know here in NY, the rule is that you've had to buy something in the past from that particular store. If you are in the computer system, then it's no problem. I've gotten lipglasses and shadows as well as l/s for b2m. I have better luck at freestanding or pro stores._

 
If that is the case, then I should be good. I have dropped quite a bit of cash at the pro store on Robertson! LOL  I plan to drop quite a  bit more that day, as well.


----------



## bebs (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_If that is the case, then I should be good. I have dropped quite a bit of cash at the pro store on Robertson! LOL  I plan to drop quite a  bit more that day, as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
at the pro store there they will not take eyeshadow pans even if that is the way you bought them, the wont take half of the eyeshadow pot (the pan has to be in it) they are pretty picky with it, I go there alot and have tried to do b2m a few times, and they also wont let you until the freestanding stores have them is what I've been told many times, there are a few MA's that will let you though it just depends on who you run into I think. but good luck and let me know if they let you (I'll probably be heading there my self friday after it comes to the pro store instead of thursday)


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_at the pro store there they will not take eyeshadow pans even if that is the way you bought them, the wont take half of the eyeshadow pot (the pan has to be in it) they are pretty picky with it, I go there alot and have tried to do b2m a few times, and they also wont let you until the freestanding stores have them is what I've been told many times, there are a few MA's that will let you though it just depends on who you run into I think. but good luck and let me know if they let you (I'll probably be heading there my self friday after it comes to the pro store instead of thursday)_

 
I don't have any pans... so I think I will be Ok. We'll find out, I suppose.


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_This question must be asked a lot but Link me to the answers
It seems like the eyeshadows are dupes of the perm. colors? Am I wrong? Are these colors unique? Worth buying?_

 

I certainly think they are.  Check the C-Shock swatch thread.  I was just there and the eyeshadows are gorgeous, bright, clear and vibrant.  They remind me of the primaries on a color wheel, only shot-full of pigment.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 3, 2007)

I just saw the swatches in the swatch thread and they are pretty nice.  I REALLY REALLY want Bang on Blue.  I think I'll pick up that one and Wondergrass when the collection comes out and then go back for the others later.


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I just saw the swatches in the swatch thread and they are pretty nice.  I REALLY REALLY want Bang on Blue.  I think I'll pick up that one and Wondergrass when the collection comes out and then go back for the others later._

 
I'm thinking of doing that myself.  I really really really want Bang on Blue as well.  I think I'll get that, Wondergrass, and Going Bananas.  

I'm also going to pick up the Blast O' Blue lipstick because...well, blue lipstick--now that I'm thinking about it, I'm probably going to buy a backup as well--and the Vivacious lipstick.  After that, I'm just going to hope that the rest of the collection will still be there so I can go back for the rest later.  Money is the bane of my existence.


----------



## lsperry (Jun 4, 2007)

Now that I see swatches on skin (posted by battipatti), I'm getting ALL of the eye shadows.....I CAN rock these colors even though I'm a 51 yr old grannie!! Can't wait.....


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 4, 2007)

okay I am just a little confused and need someone to clarify some things for me. is this amazing collection coming out on the 7th or is it coming out on the 14th? and if it is coming out on the 7th, is it only in certain locations or is it nationwide? please someone help a confused MAC junkie out.


----------



## bebs (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_okay I am just a little confused and need someone to clarify some things for me. is this amazing collection coming out on the 7th or is it coming out on the 14th? and if it is coming out on the 7th, is it only in certain locations or is it nationwide? please someone help a confused MAC junkie out._

 
the pro stores (theres one in LA, TX, NY, Las Vegas, San Fran, and a few others I forget) put out collections earlier then the freestanding stores, sometimes depending they will put it out anywhere from a week to three weeks early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they havent done 2 or 3 in a long time though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but hope that clears it up


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_the pro stores (theres one in LA, TX, NY, Las Vegas, San Fran, and a few others I forget) put out collections earlier then the freestanding stores, sometimes depending they will put it out anywhere from a week to three weeks early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they havent done 2 or 3 in a long time though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but hope that clears it up_

 

Yup... the pro store in LA always gets their collections in a week before the actual release date.  You can bet I will be there on Thursday to get it first!!!


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 4, 2007)

if you ask me, they need to have  more Pro stores in more locations rather than just mainstream metropolis like cities. i live in jacksonville, fl and the closest Pro store is about 4 hours drive in orlando. one of these days i am going to make a trip there, does anyone in the jax area want to make a day trip with me to orlando one of these days?


----------



## cno64 (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink Xenomorph* 

 
_
It's terrible not only being on a budget, but also being disabled and therefore still living with your parents, one of which who opens every single bank statement I get under the pretense of "it's my house you don't like it move out you bitch".  sigh.

Nevertheless! I'm gonna be dropping some serious money on this collection and if my father doesn't like it...well, it's not like he'll be able to do anything about it, now is there?  
_

 
I'm in the same boat(disabled, and living with my mother). My mother is just sort of amused by my MAC addiction, and as long as I can pay off my AmEX total every month, about all she has to say is, "_*Another*_ package from MAC?"
Not that anyone asked, but I think your father should be glad that you take pride in your appearance. Many disabled people just kind of give up.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Now that I see swatches on skin (posted by battipatti), I'm getting ALL of the eye shadows.....I CAN rock these colors even though I'm a 51 yr old grannie!! Can't wait....._

 
Right on sister! haha.


----------



## cno64 (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_I'm getting ALL of the eye shadows.....I CAN rock these colors even though I'm a 51 yr old grannie!! Can't wait....._

 
_*GO FOR IT!*_




I love your attitude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm 43 and in a wheelchair, but if bold shadow colors worked on me(They "wash out" my very green eyes), I'd have them all myself!
I'm going for "Pomposity" and "Vivacious" lipsticks,instead.


----------



## bebs (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_if you ask me, they need to have  more Pro stores in more locations rather than just mainstream metropolis like cities. i live in jacksonville, fl and the closest Pro store is about 4 hours drive in orlando. one of these days i am going to make a trip there, does anyone in the jax area want to make a day trip with me to orlando one of these days?_

 
I think that there is actully 2 pro stores in fl, theres one in miami and also one in orlando, however if you call them they do ship out directly from the store so you dont have to drive all the way there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that would help esp. with gas prices being what they are


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_if you ask me, they need to have  more Pro stores in more locations rather than just mainstream metropolis like cities. i live in jacksonville, fl and the closest Pro store is about 4 hours drive in orlando. one of these days i am going to make a trip there, does anyone in the jax area want to make a day trip with me to orlando one of these days?_

 
The pro-store in Orlando, doesn't release collections early. I've tried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Milliena mall where it is located is beautiful. Though it's a pricey it has Urban Outfitters, Juicy Couture, Tiffany's, Jimmy Choo, and actually the MAC store is located between Dior and Louis Vuitton.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_if you ask me, they need to have  more Pro stores in more locations rather than just mainstream metropolis like cities. i live in jacksonville, fl and the closest Pro store is about 4 hours drive in orlando. one of these days i am going to make a trip there, does anyone in the jax area want to make a day trip with me to orlando one of these days?_

 
It's not even just main stream metropolitan cities.  I live in Atlanta and the nearest Pro Shop to me is Orlando I think.  I mean come on!


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I'm in the same boat(disabled, and living with my mother). My mother is just sort of amused by my MAC addiction, and as long as I can pay off my AmEX total every month, about all she has to say is, "*Another* package from MAC?"
Not that anyone asked, but I think your father should be glad that you take pride in your appearance. Many disabled people just kind of give up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Honestly? my father can't stand me.  He adored me when I was little but as soon as I started forming my own opinions he suddenly couldn't stand me.  He's definately not proud of me.  He wanted me to be a cutesy little girly-girl, not a horror-genre loving aspiring special effects tech with completely non-conservative views on politics, religion, and the world at large.  We clash on everything.  For example:  I'm bisexual and I'm engaged to the love of my life, who just so happens to be a girl.  My mum already knows that I want to marry her but neither she nor I have told my father yet.  I have a feeling that when he finds out he'll go ballistic and do something rash, like kick me out.  He's a jackass and I honestly wonder why my mum married him.  sigh.

Thankfully my mum adores my MAC and other makeup collections.  She's always asking me to try out different color combinations on her.  She's just as excited about C-Shock as I am.  And it's great to have someone support me in what I do--my pinup artwork, my makeup collections, my self-taught special effects makeup, the fact that she adores my wife-to-be and wants me to be happy despite my crap disability.  Wish I could say the same of my jackass father.  

And on another subject, I hear what everyone's saying about there needing to be more Pro stores in more cities.  I live in Houston, one of the largest cities in the world fer fucking sake and yet we don't have a Pro store!  And why the fuck not, might I ask?!  There's one in Dallas so why can't there be one here!  

lord.

anyhow.  So is C-Shock being released on the 14th or on the 7th on the website?  I'll probably just stake out the site until twelve on the sixth just to make sure I don't miss anything.  I'd go insane and chainsaw-happy if I missed out on buying that blue lipstick.


----------



## Katura (Jun 5, 2007)

I SAW ALL OF IT YESTERDAY!!!

its gorgeoussssssssssssssssssssss

and it's ALL gonna be mine! hahaha...


even the blue blue lipstick!


----------



## Caderas (Jun 5, 2007)

okay, i'm super excited for all those lovely shadows.

are pro pans going to be available for these suckers?


----------



## verdge (Jun 5, 2007)

*Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

I went to MAC store yesterday to do some exchange... I was gonna buy something... but one of the MA's talked to me and asked me If heard about the new line releasing on June 14th... I told him I've heard about it... guess what he did for me... he took the C-SHOCK Testers from their backkroom... and showed it to me... don't you feel very special like you've seen it before everyone else did? OMG...OMG... the colors are so lovely..the bomb... I am saving money right now and go there thursday first thing in the morning to get the GOING BANANA e/s.... coz they only have 5 of 'em.... I know it sounds sooo crazy... I touched, seen and tried the GOING BANANA e/s... it is the best color... and a must-have....from the collection...


----------



## lsperry (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

Lucky you..... I know I'll feel special, too.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

ONLY5!!!!!! Is that standard inventory for LE? Ihope Going Bananas is not gone before I get there!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_ONLY5!!!!!! Is that standard inventory for LE? Ihope Going Bananas is not gone before I get there!_

 
This happened with a couple other collection last year in my area.  With Sundressing, Macy's only got something like 9 Softwash Grey pigments and a few more Gold Dusk.  Then with Amuse, they only got a few of some of the eyeshadows.


----------



## thenovice (Jun 5, 2007)

Ehh, not so interested in this collection. I just want the Lil' Sizzler lipgelee. Who knows- i may fall in love with the shadows while I'm there.


----------



## verdge (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_ONLY5!!!!!! Is that standard inventory for LE? Ihope Going Bananas is not gone before I get there!_

 
I don't know other MAC Store though...but my counter here... they only have 5... and it's super duper limited...


----------



## contrabassoon (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

Ohhh, did you get to see the blue lipstick?? If you did, did it go on really blue?


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

Now you got me in a panic!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I hate feeling like I have to rush and get a collection because then I get there and spend WAY too much money!  I don't even give myself time to test them out, etc.  I just start telling them what I want.  (I am strange!)
I hope that they get enough of all the eye shadows in!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

Oh no!  Only 5?!?!?  That's one of the ones I want most...  I will have to call my counter as soon as it opens on the 14th and have them hold the ones I want for me! EEEK!


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *verdge* 

 
_I went to MAC store yesterday to do some exchange... I was gonna buy something... but one of the MA's talked to me and asked me If heard about the new line releasing on June 14th... I told him I've heard about it... guess what he did for me... he took the C-SHOCK Testers from their backkroom... and showed it to me... don't you feel very special like you've seen it before everyone else did? OMG...OMG... the colors are so lovely..the bomb... I am saving money right now and go there thursday first thing in the morning to get the GOING BANANA e/s.... coz they only have 5 of 'em.... I know it sounds sooo crazy... I touched, seen and tried the GOING BANANA e/s... it is the best color... and a must-have....from the collection..._

 

WTH? Why would they only send 5? Makes not a drop of sense!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IheartCosmetics* 

 
_WTH? Why would they only send 5? Makes not a drop of sense! _

 
My counter only got a few of Saturnal e/s from Moonbathe and a TON of Firespot e/s.  Not sure why they do that, but is seems common...


----------



## verdge (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *contrabassoon* 

 
_Ohhh, did you get to see the blue lipstick?? If you did, did it go on really blue?_

 

I'm a eyeshadow obsessed person...I'm sorry hon I didn't get to see that blue lipstick...


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

Wow. That just seems crazy to do that.

Everything is always completely stocked when I go in. I've never heard of such low stock on the first day of a collection opening.


----------



## breathless (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

oh jeez! you lucky giirl!


----------



## amoona (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

The whole stocking issue depends on what sells well. For example at my counter, we're in a downtown location were we get tons of tourists and we go through trend like it's nobody's business. We're usually pretty well stocked on all collections. It could be that the funky bright colors don't go so well in that location.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 6, 2007)

OMG! those swatches of the e/s on skin looooks soooo good!  I am getting at least 4 - getting big t, going bananas, eye popping, and romping!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

the swatches on skin look awesome.  i may have to get at least 4 e/s - romping, big t, eyepopping, going bananas.  how does wondergrass compare to swimming?  i think bang on blue is unique but i'm afraid i won't get to use it.  fab & flashy looks like a milder firespot, so i may have to pass.  i think i'll check out the orange lippie.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, I was trying to shave down my list, but after seeing the newest swatches, I am done for and so is my wallet!  I will be getting all the shadows, Overrich l/s and Lil Sizzler lip gelee.  DH wants me to get the blue l/s too, but I am not sure about that one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ooooh, I am SO excited for this collection!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 6, 2007)

yes, i like overrich l/s too, depends on how it'll look on me though.  i like that it is orangey.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 6, 2007)

Ugh....I need to see Bang on Blue in person.  The swatches vary too much.  I loved the original pics and swatches I saw but now that I have seen the new swatches by lizsybarite I am not happy at all.


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh _man_; those new swatches are just beautiful on fair skin.  It's times like this I wish I had paler skin so the colors would read like that on me.


----------



## tricky (Jun 6, 2007)

i'm doomed. i think i want everything from this collection after seeing those swatches. that will be a first for me.


----------



## user79 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

They will probably get more stock in before release, I can't imagine only 5 e/s for a whole collection!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 6, 2007)

I saw big t and wasn't quite so happy with it, but eyepopping seems to be swimming's beautiful cousin.


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Now you got me in a panic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hate feeling like I have to rush and get a collection because then I get there and spend WAY too much money! I don't even give myself time to test them out, etc. I just start telling them what I want. (I am strange!)
I hope that they get enough of all the eye shadows in!_

 

I always know what I want before I go and bring a list and just hand it to someone! LOL  If I decide I NEED something else after the fact I just order it online.

Oh, and PS, they had BETTER have more than 5!  I plan on getting 3 of each eyeshdow MYSELF! LOL  Plus I am 2 hours away and can't get there right when they open!  I will be SOOOO PEEVED if they sell out of 1 thing before I get there.

Also, I will take the best possible pictures of each item for those of you who won't be able to make it to a pro store and have to wait for the 14th!!


----------



## charismaticlime (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caderas* 

 
_okay, i'm super excited for all those lovely shadows.

are pro pans going to be available for these suckers?_

 
Unless they're made for the permanent line, then no.  Passionate e/s was a LE product when it was first released in the Nocturnelle collection last fall, but now it's permanent.  However, I have yet to see a pan version of this colour on the MAC Pro website.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caderas* 

 
_are pro pans going to be available for these suckers?_

 

Pro Pans are only available for permanent eyeshadows.  Limited edition eyeshadows are only available in their pots.


----------



## panther27 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IheartCosmetics* 

 
_WTH? Why would they only send 5? Makes not a drop of sense! _

 
yep unfortunately it's true.i went to my counter while i was getting my moonbathe and the MA let me see the c-shock colors early(WICKED HOT in person)and i was told that they only got 10 of the going bananas shadows.oh and the blue lipstick goes on kinda sheer,not real intense!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I saw big t and wasn't quite so happy with it, but eyepopping seems to be swimming's beautiful cousin._

 
Really?  What didn't you like about it?  I'd actually love to cut down my list... so give me a reason to! LOL!


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Shocked to see the C-SHOCK*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_oh and the blue lipstick goes on kinda sheer,not real intense!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well fuckadoodle doo, that sucks for me.  And here I was hopin' that the blue would go on at least at medium intensity.  

Then again, I'm one of few girls who actually wear blue out of the house, so eh.  Looks like I'll be mixing pigment with this blue lipstick too.  

.......and just sitting here and watching that cheerleader smilie is starting to make me homicidal.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Really?  What didn't you like about it?  I'd actually love to cut down my list... so give me a reason to! LOL!_

 
it seemed to be much like passionate, very pretty in pot, but not remarkable otherwise. :/


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_it seemed to be much like passionate, very pretty in pot, but not remarkable otherwise. :/_

 
is wondergrass like swimming?   how does eyepopping compare to bitter and overgrown.  yikes i can't wait to see these lovelies in person


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 6, 2007)

Looks like I'm not going to be able to make it down afterall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







My friend and my sister have flaked on me and "can't" go until Friday. I am so disappointed


----------



## thenovice (Jun 6, 2007)

Ack- i changed my mind. I can't resist. I now want Big T, Going Bananas, and Wondergrass. Also want Lil'Sizzler too.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicyaddict* 

 
_is wondergrass like swimming?   how does eyepopping compare to bitter and overgrown.  yikes i can't wait to see these lovelies in person_

 

eyepopping is like bitter's pretty popular cousin (to me at least...)


----------



## lah_knee (Jun 6, 2007)

eyepopping is actually quite similar to overgrown. bitter is more matte textured. 

big t is pretty imo. its intense teal aqua. and wondergrass is NOT like swimming thank god. its way more TRUE grass green. and it doesnt have glitter and its better color pay off and texture


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 6, 2007)

I can't even read about this anymore as I am getting too pumped for C-Shock!  I am SOOOO excited fro June 14th!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 6, 2007)

Guess whos going to the Pro store to check it out tomorrow? This girl right here


----------



## iamlelilien (Jun 6, 2007)

Going Bananas is gorgeous. I want it more than anything else in this collection. I'm undecided about Romping. In some of the swatches, it looks kind of burgundy or purple-ish pink, and in some it looks like bright hot pink. If it's really hot-pink I'll get it... if it's dark or too purple I won't. I'll have to see how it looks on my skin. I'm also interested in Wondergrass. I very rarely use green except when I'm doing rainbow eyes, but I really really need a good green to use for rainbow eyes because the one I'm using now sucks. A lot.

And Out To Shock. I really can't decide whether or not I want that. I wouldn't use it often (I'm only 16. It would just be silly for me to wear lipstick for everyday use.) but I'm obsessed with lavender-pink anything, so I'm really tempted to get it.


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_I'm obsessed with lavender-pink anything, so I'm really tempted to get it._

 
I hear that.  I love cool lavender-pinks and tend to just buy 'em without even trying them on and the problem usually is that they don't show up on my lips/skin because the color's too light or too sheer and/or because my skin's too dark.  I often wish my skin were lighter because the colors I love don't show up, dammit!  ahh well.  

And I read that you do the 'rainbow eye' look.  I've been meaning to try that sometime.  I'm going to have to find a good red; Passionate looks almost too pink.


----------



## Chinda-chan (Jun 7, 2007)

Big T and Bang on Blue looks great!!!


----------



## AmyHeimo (Jun 7, 2007)

I just saw this on MUA:

"in addition to "c-shock" that's coming out next week (which we've all seen swatches of --thank you girls!), the pro-stores are getting exclusive pro launch including pan eyeshadow colors that are just as vibrant & colorful & DIFFERENT from the ones that are coming out a week or two after the c-shock launch? (apparently, they are all rainbow colors as well). The pro-launch includes 8 new blushes and lipsticks that includes a deep chocolate matte brown? Actually my two favourite MA's were so excited about it that they just couldn't stop blabbing about it...there was so much information that I could barely remember it all."

Does anyone know anything about this??

Also has anyone been to a pro store yet today to pick-up C-Shock??


----------



## thenovice (Jun 7, 2007)

Its a very long trip to my MAC store, i did a live chat about c-shock and she gave a me a code so i could order it online. Haha- and that makes it available June 12. The shipping is always very fast so i can't wait!!! Only 5 more days!


----------



## charismaticlime (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmyHeimo* 

 
_I just saw this on MUA:

"in addition to "c-shock" that's coming out next week (which we've all seen swatches of --thank you girls!), the pro-stores are getting exclusive pro launch including pan eyeshadow colors that are just as vibrant & colorful & DIFFERENT from the ones that are coming out a week or two after the c-shock launch? (apparently, they are all rainbow colors as well). The pro-launch includes 8 new blushes and lipsticks that includes a deep chocolate matte brown? Actually my two favourite MA's were so excited about it that they just couldn't stop blabbing about it...there was so much information that I could barely remember it all."

Does anyone know anything about this??_

 
I don't know, but from the pics I've seen of pro-only e/s, they're seem to be matte, which I'm not a big fan about.


----------



## AmyHeimo (Jun 7, 2007)

I did a Live Chat to inquire about the "Pro Store only" portion of C-Shock...

[FONT=arial, arial, helvetica, geneva]*




*Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online. One of our Artists will be with you shortly.
*



*Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Barbara. How may I assist you?
*Amy: *I have a question about the forthcoming C-Shock collection.
*Barbara: *Hi Amy.  I'll do my best to help.  The information I have on not yet launched Collections is limited.
*Amy: *Do you know if there is a "Pro Store only" portion of this collection that includes pan eyeshadows, blushes, and lipsticks?
*Barbara: *Not to my knowledge.  To confirm this, you can check with your local MAC Pro Store.  I'm sure they would be happy to help.
*Amy: *I don't believe there is a MAC Pro Store in my area, but thank you for your help.
*Barbara: *'You are welcome.  From what I have, there is no additional Pro Store only line to C-Shock.
*Amy: *Thank you very much!
*Amy: *I have one more question, if possible.
*Barbara: *Yes, sure.
*Amy: *Was the C-Shock collection released today on a limited basis at Pro Stores and/or other stores?
*Barbara: *We anticipate it in stores across North America on June 14.  I'm not aware of an early launch at Pro Stores and/or other stores. 
*Amy: *Okay, thank you again for your assistance.
*Barbara: *My pleasure Amy.[/FONT]


There we have it!


----------



## karinaf (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh well - money saved, then I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My cshock list gets bigger and bigger by the week.  I can't wait to see it all in person to make the final decision.


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thenovice* 

 
_Its a very long trip to my MAC store, i did a live chat about c-shock and she gave a me a code so i could order it online. Haha- and that makes it available June 12. The shipping is always very fast so i can't wait!!! Only 5 more days!_

 
A code to order C-Shock early, aye?  I may just have to do a Live Chat now and tell 'em I'm disabled, have no way of getting to the Galleria MAC store and that this is the only collection I'm 'DEAR GOD MUST BUY ALL'ing about.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Guess whos going to the Pro store to check it out tomorrow? This girl right here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did you go yet?  I am going tonite.


----------



## redecouverte (Jun 7, 2007)

hello ladies,
did anyone see Eve's new video "Tambourine", she has a platter full of Mac products and i emailed a MAC artist to ask which ones they are...
guess what?  this is the reply..can' wait for C-shock
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






"We are excited to have M·A·C products featured in Eve's newest video "Tambourine".  The makeup featured in the Eve video is part of the C-Shock  collection launching online June 12th.  Visit www.maccosmetics.com on the launch
date for more information!"


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 7, 2007)

here is the video in youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTwOyEPh3Uw


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 7, 2007)

Picture of the tray on Eve's video.
http://music.aol.com/video/tambourine/eve/1918014


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Jun 7, 2007)

I have 5 empty lipstick containers and one empty lipgelee container (I want the blue lipstick); however, I believe the lipgelee container came from a Holiday set).  Are these B2M?  
I also want every new eyeshadow color except Passionate which I have already.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sheaspearl83* 

 
_I have 5 empty lipstick containers and one empty lipgelee container (I want the blue lipstick); however, I believe the lipgelee container came from a Holiday set).  Are these B2M?  
I also want every new eyeshadow color except Passionate which I have already._

 
It is my understanding that the mini products (lipgelees, paint, shadesticks) are not elidgible for B2M unless you have the entire set  and the casing that they came in.  At least, that's what both my f/s store and Nordstrom's counter have always told me.  HTH!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 7, 2007)

EBAY AUCTION WITH NICE C-SHOCK PICS!
http://specktra.net/attachment.php?a...4&d=1181252407


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 7, 2007)

i went to my local MAC store today at the mall and the girls there were making face charts of the new colors, so i got to test out the new colors on my hand and i cant wait till next week to be able to purchase these wonderful items. its like one big crayola crayon box or a really wild looking rainbow with those colors. i fell in love with the fab and flashy when i tried it out on my hand. that green eyeshadow also is awesome. i saw the blue lipstick and it goes on the skin really sheer but it would really look pretty with a lightly tinted lipgloss over it.


----------



## siawby (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi hi...for anyone who has tried it out, how does going bananas compare with gorgeous gold? Thank you


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 7, 2007)

i just got back from my local counter, for a small MAC fix until next week and my MA got me a sneak peak of the C-Shock shadows. They are better than the pictures!!! she also scared me b/c she said they only have a few in stock. she said some of the shadows they get 5-6 some 2-3. and the blue lippie they have 2. i kinda thought she might be lying so i asked the other MA and she said the same thing. so now i am afraid i wont be able to get all my shadows and the lipstick! arghhh!


----------



## charismaticlime (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmyHeimo* 

 
_I did a Live Chat to inquire about the "Pro Store only" portion of C-Shock..._

 
I think what the original poster meant to say was that MAC Pro stores are releasing a collection of pro-exclusive products, shortly after the C-Shock collection, that may bear some resemblance to it.  Most of the "pro-exclusive" shades I've seen have been quite matte and not for everyday wear, which is probably why they wouldn't have it for sale on regular counters.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 7, 2007)

So I got my hands on c shock today at mac pro nyc and ladies, this collection is definitely all that. I got to try all the lipsticks and lip gelees, and i also came up with my own eyeshadow creations (posted in the swatch forum) 
I ended up with all the e/s, and 3/4 of the lipsticks and gelees. 
Blast o blue for those who want to know is pretty sheer on. Sort of looks like i froze to death, but i had to get it anyway because it was just too cool to pass up anyway. The colors are bright and beautiful. I especially love Big T and sugar shock lip gelee. Also, vivacious and overrich are awesome. PM or comment me with any questions!

And heres a peek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Clicky the linkys
Vivacious, Blast o Blue, Overrich





Sugar Shock, Lil Sizzler, Mega





L-R top then bottom:
Passionate, Bang on blue, Wondergrass, Big T, 
Romping, Eye Popping, Going Bananas, Fab & Flashy


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh those new pics are just delectable.  Thank you for posting 'em-- now I'm definately getting all the eyeshadows to go with my Vivacious and Blast O' Blue lipsticks.  

Mmmmm.  Bankruptcy looks just delicious.

And now an edit because I feel like bitching.

Goddammit most of us in Houston have no way of getting C-Shock early _because we have no fucking Pro store in goddamn Houston!_  One of the biggest cities in the world and we don't have a Pro store!  What kind of bullshit is that!

I _swear_.  They had better not run short on C-Shock before I get my hands on it or somethin's gonna pay.


----------



## mezzamy (Jun 8, 2007)

is Lil Sizzler similar to Ambient (from Lightful) at all? i've got Ambient coming in the mail...

and isnt Sugar Shock the best? I adore it - it's Winter now in Australia and i love it for a soft stained lips look


----------



## Ella_ (Jun 8, 2007)

Is going bananas similar to gold dusk at all? It kinda looks that way to me...


----------



## badkittekitte (Jun 8, 2007)

i guess we should all ask those chosen ones who have been able to test the colors already or even fortunate to own any...besides passionate...are there any colors that are not worth buying bc they already exist....i cant wait till next week...


----------



## Ernie (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *siawby* 

 
_Hi hi...for anyone who has tried it out, how does going bananas compare with gorgeous gold? Thank you_

 
Going bananas is so much brighter and more pigmented than gorgeous gold. Also gg is a veluxe pearl and gb is a frost.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mezzamy* 

 
_is Lil Sizzler similar to Ambient (from Lightful) at all? i've got Ambient coming in the mail...

and isnt Sugar Shock the best? I adore it - it's Winter now in Australia and i love it for a soft stained lips look_

 
 Lil Sizzler is more pigmented and a bit more coral. Ambient has a bit more silver sheen to it.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_So I got my hands on c shock today at mac pro nyc and ladies, this collection is definitely all that. I got to try all the lipsticks and lip gelees, and i also came up with my own eyeshadow creations (posted in the swatch forum) 
I ended up with all the e/s, and 3/4 of the lipsticks and gelees. 
Blast o blue for those who want to know is pretty sheer on. Sort of looks like i froze to death, but i had to get it anyway because it was just too cool to pass up anyway. The colors are bright and beautiful. I especially love Big T and sugar shock lip gelee. Also, vivacious and overrich are awesome. PM or comment me with any questions!

And heres a peek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Clicky the linkys
Vivacious, Blast o Blue, Overrich





Sugar Shock, Lil Sizzler, Mega





L-R top then bottom:
Passionate, Bang on blue, Wondergrass, Big T, 
Romping, Eye Popping, Going Bananas, Fab & Flashy



_

 
 I was there as well !


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry if this is a dumb question but...is there a blue mascara coming out with this collection?


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilviolingrrl* 

 
_Sorry if this is a dumb question but...is there a blue mascara coming out with this collection?_

 
Not to my knowledge, no.  It's not on the C-Shock Color Story thread, but maybe.  Highly unlikely though.


----------



## user79 (Jun 8, 2007)

This collection is looking sooooo pretty and fun! I can't wait. This swatch was posted in the swatch thread:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../CShock001.jpg

Looks sooo fun!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 8, 2007)

Ernie has definitely answered a lot of the questions.
Truth be told, I just got into mac in Jan and I mainly go for the limited edition stuff. I can't compare to a lot of the standard collection items. I can go more into detail about the colors themselves though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, I have a c shocked fotd in the fotd forum here:
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=73606


----------



## SandMantas (Jun 8, 2007)

Okay, so just how similar is Eyepopping to Overgrown?
I have a partially depotted (bought it in a sale thinking it was depotted and it's not fully, and I don't de-pot) overgrown that's kind of a pain, so I'm thinking about just getting Eyepopping, especially if it's brighter and more frosty.


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink Xenomorph* 

 
_Not to my knowledge, no. It's not on the C-Shock Color Story thread, but maybe. Highly unlikely though._

 
Hmm interesting. When I was in MAC the other day, the MA was talking about a blue mascara that was coming out with C-Shock (?) but since I hadn't heard a THING about it on LJ or Specktra I wasn't sure since both places generally are ahead of the game. I guess we'll see!

And I totally hear you on the suckiness of not having a PRO Store...I live in freaking Chicago and we don't have one!!! ARGH!!!


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilviolingrrl* 

 
_Hmm interesting. When I was in MAC the other day, the MA was talking about a blue mascara that was coming out with C-Shock (?) but since I hadn't heard a THING about it on LJ or Specktra I wasn't sure since both places generally are ahead of the game. I guess we'll see!

And I totally hear you on the suckiness of not having a PRO Store...I live in freaking Chicago and we don't have one!!! ARGH!!!_

 
If there is a blue mascara coming out I'll be absolutely delighted since I LOVE colored mascara (blues, greens and metallics are my favorites).  And even if MAC's mascaras are usually sucky if they'll come out with a new one, chances are I'll probably buy one.

And WHY THE BLUE HELL ISN'T THERE A PRO STORE IN CHICAGO!  Dear fucking god!  MAC must just throw darts at a map of the US on a wall somewhere and wherever the dart lands they'll open a Pro store in the general area of the landing spot.  That's the only method I can think of because dear god-- it's fucking CHICAGO!  Houston I can sort of understand because this city is hot and annoying and jackassy but _Chicago_?  To hell with that crap!

Oh it needs to be the fourteenth already.  I'm ready to spend an obscene amount of money!  goddamn waiting.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redecouverte* 

 
_"We are excited to have M·A·C products featured in Eve's newest video "Tambourine". The makeup featured in the Eve video is part of the C-Shock collection launching online June 12th. Visit www.maccosmetics.com on the launch
date for more information!"_

 
Okay now wait a second.  Specktra lists C-Shock's release date as the fourteenth, but that up there states it as being on the twelfth.  So which is it?  

Dear god I'm confused now.  I guess I'll be staking out MAC's site on the twelfth now.  lord.


----------



## raquel13 (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_I think what the original poster meant to say was that MAC Pro stores are releasing a collection of pro-exclusive products, shortly after the C-Shock collection, that may bear some resemblance to it._

 
Are you kidding me?!? Aaahhhh! Just when I thought I was done buying stuff for a while!


Anyway, I got the eyeshadows yesterday at the L.A. Pro store and LOVE them. I gotta say, though... I'm a little intimidated to use them.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 8, 2007)

oh you took very nice pictures raquel.  those colors are lovely


----------



## greentwig (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *raquel13* 

 
_Are you kidding me?!? Aaahhhh! Just when I thought I was done buying stuff for a while!


Anyway, I got the eyeshadows yesterday at the L.A. Pro store and LOVE them. I gotta say, though... I'm a little intimidated to use them.









_

 
.......................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 omg i want all of these.......*digs pennys out of the coutch*.........../cry......./need $
LOL


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *raquel13* 

 
_Are you kidding me?!? Aaahhhh! Just when I thought I was done buying stuff for a while!


Anyway, I got the eyeshadows yesterday at the L.A. Pro store and LOVE them. I gotta say, though... I'm a little intimidated to use them._

 







 You took great photos!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​
I too went to MAC Pro (in NY) yesterday and purchased
*Ø **Claire de Lune*
Ø Bang on Blue 
Ø Fab & Flashy 
Ø Wondergrass 
Ø Going bananas 
Ø Big T

This collection is beautiful; the colors are so bright & vivid.  My favorite is Wondergrass, and no it does not look anything like Swimming.  Big T does not look like Ingenue Blue, Pompous Blue, or Turquatic (I compared it to a couple of other but can’t remember their names.  

I didn’t buy Eyepopping, but I compared it to Bitter; they look sim. in the pot, but they don’t look alike when you swatch them.


----------



## karinaf (Jun 8, 2007)

I've gone from wanting nothing to wanting everything.  Argh!  I am trying to talk myself out of this collection, as I can't see myself doing something wild and crazy all the time like that.

Thank God these eyeshadows don't exactly turn bad, eh?


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh good lord.  I'm going to buy ALL of the eyeshadows now.  They're gorgeous.  And my mum, who's been reminding me about budgeting the whole wait for C-Shock, even wants 'em all after seeing the photos that Raquel took.  Awesome.

Goddammit, the release date needs to hurry up.  Those of us who lack a Pro store are impatient.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilviolingrrl* 

 
_Hmm interesting. When I was in MAC the other day, the MA was talking about a blue mascara that was coming out with C-Shock (?) but since I hadn't heard a THING about it on LJ or Specktra I wasn't sure since both places generally are ahead of the game. I guess we'll see!
_

 
There wasn't any blue mascara with the c shock collection at the pro store in NY.


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Off topic-

Actually, she wasn't attacking you in her post. She was just voicing her opinion.
Before MAC made it a point to care for it's customer's, it wasn't a pretty image y'all. Imagine MA's prancing around, doing whatever they wanted, doing their makeup in a "FuckTheCustomer" mentality. Numerous of customer complaints were coming in._

 
hmm i go to enough counters where i feel this is still the case


----------



## Ernie (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SandMantas* 

 
_Okay, so just how similar is Eyepopping to Overgrown?
I have a partially depotted (bought it in a sale thinking it was depotted and it's not fully, and I don't de-pot) overgrown that's kind of a pain, so I'm thinking about just getting Eyepopping, especially if it's brighter and more frosty._

 
Eyepopping is a tad more yellow, but has the same amount of sheen that Overgrown has, they are both satin shadows. And here is a comparison with Eyepopping, Overgrown and Bitter.


click on thumbnails to enlarge


top color ~ Overgrown, bottom ~ Eyepopping. Bitter to the left.


----------



## SandMantas (Jun 9, 2007)

Ooh, Ernie thank you so much for that!
I think I'll have to dig up my Overgrown and just de-pot it. Eyepopping is gorgeous, but I don't think I'd use it as much.
Hopefully Overgrown didn't get completely lost in my move back from the dorm. It has to be somewhere.

Bitter also looks quite lovely in those photos.


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 9, 2007)

Hmmm....will definitely be getting Eyepopping sometime, but it's not on the priority list.  Thank you so much for posting those comparison photos.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 9, 2007)

thanks for this i just bought overgrown at my cco last time.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 9, 2007)

You're welcome!
I'm a sucker for any green shadows, I have to buy them all.


----------



## Ascella (Jun 9, 2007)

How is Big T compared to MUF 83?


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Jun 9, 2007)

I went my local MAC counter today and were reserving for the C-shock collection and I must say the eyeshadows are beautiful if you love bold colors.  I'm getting all of them....look out next weekend.


----------



## charismaticlime (Jun 10, 2007)

On e-bay:






After seeing the swatches of lipgelees by lizsybarite, I'm tempted to purchase Sugar Shock or She-Boom, even though I know the cool colours would contrast with my golden asian skintone.


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 10, 2007)

....after seeing that picture up there ↑, I'm now horribly tempted to buy the silvered plum lipstick whose name escapes me at the current moment.  It would look fantastic with my skintone.  And I may just have to buy She-Boom!, clone of Cellopink sans glitter or no.  

Dear _god _I'm going to be spending a shitload of money on this collection.  I can't wait!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilviolingrrl* 

 
_Hmm interesting. When I was in MAC the other day, the MA was talking about a blue mascara that was coming out with C-Shock (?) but since I hadn't heard a THING about it on LJ or Specktra I wasn't sure since both places generally are ahead of the game. I guess we'll see!_

 
I was wondering that too because in the *EVE music video* for "Tambourine" which features the entire C-Shock collection, the maid blends some blush on her and then applies some mascara in a blue bottle. It seems to have perhaps mislead your MA into thinking there was one being released? It certainly made me think there was gonna be a blue mascara in there somewhere.


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink Xenomorph* 

 
_If there is a blue mascara coming out I'll be absolutely delighted since I LOVE colored mascara (blues, greens and metallics are my favorites).  And even if MAC's mascaras are usually sucky if they'll come out with a new one, chances are I'll probably buy one.

ME TOO! I'm actually a big MAC mascara fan, and I've been meaning to get a blue so...here's to hoping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And WHY THE BLUE HELL ISN'T THERE A PRO STORE IN CHICAGO!  Dear fucking god!  MAC must just throw darts at a map of the US on a wall somewhere and wherever the dart lands they'll open a Pro store in the general area of the landing spot.  That's the only method I can think of because dear god-- it's fucking CHICAGO!  Houston I can sort of understand because this city is hot and annoying and jackassy but Chicago?  To hell with that crap!

Oh it needs to be the fourteenth already.  I'm ready to spend an obscene amount of money!  goddamn waiting._

 
ME TOO! I'm actually a big MAC mascara fan, and I've been meaning to get a blue so...here's to hoping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SERIOUSLY! LOLing at your description of Houston! 

I AGREE!!! Bring it on MAC, I'm waiting!!!!


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I was wondering that too because in the *EVE music video* for "Tambourine" which features the entire C-Shock collection, the maid blends some blush on her and then applies some mascara in a blue bottle. It seems to have perhaps mislead your MA into thinking there was one being released? It certainly made me think there was gonna be a blue mascara in there somewhere._

 
I don't know...the way she was talking, it sounded like she and the other MAs were playing with it in the back...she said she was worried it was going to be a tough sale and that for the first week the collection is out, everyone is just going to wear it all the time in hopes to get some takers, haha. I guess we'll see on Thursday!


----------



## karinaf (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilviolingrrl* 

 
_ME TOO! I'm actually a big MAC mascara fan, and I've been meaning to get a blue so...here's to hoping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SERIOUSLY! LOLing at your description of Houston! 

I AGREE!!! Bring it on MAC, I'm waiting!!!!_

 

Agreed with Chicago lacking a pro store!

I am so happy I am moving back to Toronto, there there's a pro store on every street corner


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karinaf* 

 
_Agreed with Chicago lacking a pro store!

I am so happy I am moving back to Toronto, there there's a pro store on every street corner _

 
OT, but.. really?  I thought the only pro store was on Queen Street, with only 3 freestanding stores in the GTA (Scarborough Town, Yorkdale, Bloor Street).  If there are more, please let me know b/c I hate having to trek so far for pro items!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jun 10, 2007)

^^to my knowledge there's only one PRO store here in Toronto and it's the one on Queen.  However there are a bunch of freestanding stores all over the place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Besides the 3 that you just mentioned, there's another freestanding store in Cumberland Terrace (the underground mall for the bay/bloor subway).  That's the only one I can think of off the top of my head but there's more =)


----------



## caroni99 (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_OT, but.. really?  I thought the only pro store was on Queen Street, with only 3 freestanding stores in the GTA (Scarborough Town, Yorkdale, Bloor Street).  If there are more, please let me know b/c I hate having to trek so far for pro items!_

 
I consider Mississauga part of the GTA and the freestanding store at Sq 1 is a Pro Store. But that does not really help you since u live way east of here.


----------



## karinaf (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_OT, but.. really?  I thought the only pro store was on Queen Street, with only 3 freestanding stores in the GTA (Scarborough Town, Yorkdale, Bloor Street).  If there are more, please let me know b/c I hate having to trek so far for pro items!_

 
There is only one pro store, but I was being fecicious since Mac is a Toronto based company and there are a TONNE of stores all over the GTA


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_You're welcome!
I'm a sucker for any green shadows, I have to buy them all._

 
Me too!


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocktail_party* 

 
_Besides the 3 that you just mentioned, there's another freestanding store in Cumberland Terrace (the underground mall for the bay/bloor subway).  That's the only one I can think of off the top of my head but there's more =)_

 
That's the Bloor St. one I was referring to.  I didn't know know there was a name for the underground! =P

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karinaf* 

 
_There is only one pro store, but I was being fecicious since Mac is a Toronto based company and there are a TONNE of stores all over the GTA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's quite true, thanks to The Bay as well!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 11, 2007)

Before the MA gave me a sneak preview I was probably only goin to buy 5 things. Now, I hafta have every each one of them except Passionate. C-Shock has made me completely obsessed, I've been depotting and scraping other products out of their MAC container and transfering them into non-MAC container. I'm definitely buying everything & 3 Big T's.


----------



## lemurian (Jun 11, 2007)

^^^ Could you elaborate on how Big T is different from Shimmermoss, Teal Pigment, etc.?  For those of us who cannot see it in person before we buy


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 

 
_^^^ Could you elaborate on how Big T is different from Shimmermoss, Teal Pigment, etc.?  For those of us who cannot see it in person before we buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=69590

they found a swatch that compares Teal p/m and waternymph to Big T.


----------



## ruca_or_hina (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=69590

they found a swatch that compares Teal p/m and waternymph to Big T._

 

It looks like pompous blue to me...
can anyone compare-swatch these two?
... being difficult...


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm wondering how Vivacious lipstick compares to Flowerplay lipstick from Strange Hybrid collection. Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## farra712 (Jun 12, 2007)

I am wondering why this isn't up yet on the site!  Its usually up on the tuesday before, and I am a psycho and set my alarm for 1am last night cause its usually up by then!  I want to order!


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 

 
_I am wondering why this isn't up yet on the site!  Its usually up on the tuesday before, and I am a psycho and set my alarm for 1am last night cause its usually up by then!  I want to order!_

 
I fuckin' hear that!  I've stayed up all night staking the site out!  Maybe the release date's the fourteenth instead of the twelfth.  That's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 12, 2007)

Alot of times it doesn't go up until around noon....


----------



## farra712 (Jun 12, 2007)

It's up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (I could only get to it on the pro site by clicking on launches, but it wasn't listed as a launch yet and the picture wasn't up.  It had a link to "view color collection".


----------



## AmyHeimo (Jun 12, 2007)

Out of Shock lipstick is on there if you do a search for "C-Shock"

UPDATE: If you look under shadows/lipsticks/gelees the colors are there!!!  Just not all together as a collection!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 12, 2007)

It's up now!!  No looks yet! I am dying to see those!!!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 12, 2007)

oooh the colors are bold and bright!  i want to get all shadows now.  i don't think i'll get excited with c-shock until i saw the colors.


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 12, 2007)

AWESOME!  It's up!  I'm gonna go ahead and get me some blue lipstick right now!


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 12, 2007)

Aiyah, let the excitement begin!  Kinda sucks there aren't any looks to go with the collection, but I'll learn from you girls and the MAs.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 12, 2007)

This is bad news girls... I just went to live chat and here is what I found out -- NO LOOKS!

*Sara: *Thanks so much for waiting. I just spoke to another Artist and found that there are no looks for this collection, which is a bit odd. I am very sorry for the misinformation above. It looks like there are not going to any Looks posted Online for C SHOCK at this time. However, your local MAC Store/counter will have looks created by the Artist team.


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 12, 2007)

oh my goodness, i saw that it was up on the site but im torn as to whether or not purchase what i want online today or wait two days when i have to go to the mall for a job interview. i know what i want and how much the stuff is with tax, its just the thought of waiting those two days as opposed to waiting a week for it to come in the mail. 
i want to get all of the e/s except for passionate and possibly two of the l/s. that baby pink and the hot pink looking one, i cant remember their names right now.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 12, 2007)

it all looks pretty but i don't know if i'll get anything from this collection...i really don't. but i love watching everyone else get happy about it.


----------



## cno64 (Jun 12, 2007)

I guess everyone is aware that C Shock is on the MAC website _*today*_(June 12)!
I placed my order this morning; I can hardly wait to get it!


----------



## capspock (Jun 12, 2007)

The looks are not on the site yet but you can read the breakdowns here: 

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...264#post781264


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 12, 2007)

"Out To Shock" Lipstick, the description says Glaze, but it appears under Frosts in the finish sections of lipsticks. Which is it?? I hate Glazes... =/


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_"Out To Shock" Lipstick, the description says Glaze, but it appears under Frosts in the finish sections of lipsticks. Which is it?? I hate Glazes... =/_

 
I just read that it's a Glaze.  It was posted in "FYI C-Shock is up on site"; my apologies that I've already forgotten the exact thread name.

Yeah, I hate Glazes too.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink Xenomorph* 

 
_I just read that it's a Glaze. It was posted in "FYI C-Shock is up on site"; my apologies that I've already forgotten the exact thread name.

Yeah, I hate Glazes too._

 
Thank you! =D I'll go hunt it down.

And by the way does your username have anything to do with the Xenomorphs in the Alien movies (with Sigourney Weaver)? =D


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 13, 2007)

i said that i wasn't gonna get anything from this collection and i broke down...

i bought wondergrass from the website. can't wait to get it!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 13, 2007)

So what do you ladies plan to use as a base for the C-Shock shadows to really make them pop?  I thought about using Fluidlines in Blue Peep and Royal Wink, but the color pay-off wasn't worth it IMO...


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Thank you! =D I'll go hunt it down.

And by the way does your username have anything to do with the Xenomorphs in the Alien movies (with Sigourney Weaver)? =D_

 
!!!  You're the first one who's gotten that!  

I'm a huge fan of the Alien films (discounting Resurrection and AVP; particularly AVP because goddammit, you do not kill Lance Henriksen in your Aliens film) and have always thought the idea of a bright pink alien would be hysterical.  So:  Pink Xenomorph!  I use it for everything now.

Aaaaand to get back on topic:  I just ordered me the blue lipstick and all the eyeshadows save for Passionate (since it'll be there), Eyepopping and Fab and Flashy since all of those look way too warm for my skin.  I wanted Vivacious and Pomposity but I'm already going to get screamed at whenever my father gets my stupid bank statement so I figure I'll go back for them when I go back for the remaining shadows because knowing me, I'll get the shadows anyway.  

...I can't wait for my blue lipstick.


----------



## Mien (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm so thrilled about this collection!! I think I'll get every e/s, but I'll definately get Bang On Blue, Big T, Wondergrass and Fab & Flashy, I already have Passionate. The more I look at all those lovely pics to more I want them all! Maybe I'll get Sugar Shock l/g, It looks delicious!!

I just called my MAC store, to ask when C-shock will be released in the Netherlands, she said at the end of july, so I'll have to be pacient!! I also asked her if they would have a lot in stocking or if I'd have to be quick, I don't think she understood 'cause her Dutch wasn't that great, she told me to view the colors online...  

To all the girls complaning about the PRO stores, we don't even have 1, neither does Belgium. We have 1 free standing store and 3 counters (of wich 1 is around the corner of the fs) Belgium had 1 Free Standing and no counters. I live in the third biggest city of Holland and we don't have any MAC here. Plus we can't order from the MAC website!


----------



## kradge79 (Jun 13, 2007)

Do you guys think anything from C-Shock will sell out quickly? I'm hopefully going to be able to go tomorrow afternoon, but I wanted to know what you wonderful Specktrettes thought.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jun 13, 2007)

I hope it doesn't sell out too quick, I can't get to the mall until Saturday!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm off to get c-shocked!!!  yipee!  stopping at my macy's mac counter after work.


----------



## charismaticlime (Jun 13, 2007)

I went to the mall to check out the collection today, and honestly, I was quite disappointed.  I went to a MAC counter hoping to get Big T and maybe even Eyepopping, but I left with nothing.  Like someone else said before, Big T was quite chalky, not to mention matte, and looks just like Pompous Blue from the forum swatches (without the sparkles).  If you have Bitter, it's not worth getting Eyepopping - I could hardly see enough of a difference between the two when I swatched them on my hand.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_I went to the mall to check out the collection today, and honestly, I was quite disappointed. I went to a MAC counter hoping to get Big T and maybe even Eyepopping, but I left with nothing. Like someone else said before, Big T was quite chalky, not to mention matte, and looks just like Pompous Blue from the forum swatches (without the sparkles). If you have Bitter, it's not worth getting Eyepopping - I could hardly see enough of a difference between the two when I swatched them on my hand._

 
me too! i planned on buyin each shadow but i only felt that wondergrass and romping were the only two worth getting. the others can be easily duped. it made me a little sad. the MA's were like, omg he isnt all excited. hopefully rushmetal/flashtronic will be better! however i fell in love with the lipgelees ill go back to buy some next week.

and as for making the colors pop. i have used a small amount of all over gloss on my entire lid, and then pat the shadow on top of it. it does leave a crease after a few hours though. but it makes the colors stand out and leaves a nice shine!


----------



## Brianne (Jun 13, 2007)

How does Going Bananas compare to Spring Up from Culturebloom?


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 13, 2007)

I didn't like Going Bananas I was expecting a yellow shadow and I got some golden colored one. I mean it was very pretty, but me want yellow. I'm holding out until that pro colors come out next week. Blast O' Blue made me look dead. It looked ok layered with Orchidazzle and mega lipgelee'. But still I just saveed me 14 dollars!!!

haha


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_I didn't like Going Bananas I was expecting a yellow shadow and I got some golden colored one. I mean it was very pretty, but me want yellow. I'm holding out until that pro colors come out next week. Blast O' Blue made me look dead. It looked ok layered with Orchidazzle and mega lipgelee'. But still I just saveed me 14 dollars!!!

haha_

 
This is good to know. I was expecting a true yellow from Going Bananas!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_I went to the mall to check out the collection today, and honestly, I was quite disappointed.  I went to a MAC counter hoping to get Big T and maybe even Eyepopping, but I left with nothing.  Like someone else said before, Big T was quite chalky, not to mention matte, and looks just like Pompous Blue from the forum swatches (without the sparkles).  If you have Bitter, it's not worth getting Eyepopping - I could hardly see enough of a difference between the two when I swatched them on my hand._

 
I feel the same about this collection. I doubt I'd use any of the eye shadows (I'm a neutral type of gal) so I passed on them. Oh well! 

Glad everyone else is having fun with it though!


----------



## freyja313 (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kradge79* 

 
_Do you guys think anything from C-Shock will sell out quickly?_

 
Since the release date was moved up to today (Weds 6/13) at my f/s store, I popped in tonight. Blast O' Blue was already sold out (thankfully my fave MA put one on hold for me!) and I got the second to last Pomposity. I'm not sure how many of each they originally got in though.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jun 14, 2007)

I went to get my C-shock today and I was sooo disappointed. I only got Romping, Wondergrass and Big T plus the blue l/s, meh. The e/s were very hard to blend and chalky even after I've used paint for base. I tried really hard to like them too (especially Going Bananas) and spent a good half hour to test them out but this collection was just a disappointment to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Got a 188 brush and afterdusk blush back-up instead. Guess, it's a big yiiiiippppeee for my wallet and for flashtronic too!


----------



## CrystalStars (Jun 14, 2007)

How close is Romping to something like bright fuschia pigment?


----------



## karinaf (Jun 14, 2007)

Got my haul!  I got all the eyeshadows except passionate, and then I am going back for an event on the 23rd and will probably buy the lilac and peachy coloured lip gelees and passionate. Purdy!


----------



## karinaf (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrystalStars* 

 
_How close is Romping to something like bright fuschia pigment?_

 
It doesnt look that similar on skin, however, romping is really similar (like, almost cant tell the difference) to floral fantasy from Strange Hybrid.  Its almost like they just switched labels.


----------



## cno64 (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi1129* 

 
_ however i fell in love with the lipgelees ill go back to buy some next week.
_

 
This makes me glad that I bought[online] only lip products!
Since bright shadows don't flatter my bright green eyes, I wasn't that stoked about the C Shock shadows to begin with, but I _*loove *_wearing bright lips.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 14, 2007)

Picked up my C-Shock haul today.  It's official, Lil' Sizzler Lipgelee is the same as Ambient Lipgelee.  I laid them out side-by-side on the counter.  Couldn't tell a differnce between the two in that light.  

BTW, I saw Novel Twist pics.  Yawn.  Seen it all before.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 14, 2007)

Going Bananas is more yellow than Spring Up, but no not a hard bright yellow like Chrome Yellow. Romping kinda reminds me of Hepcat,.. But I bought it anyway,.. Will see how similar when I get them home. Eyepopping was a tad more yellowish and shimmery than Overgrown. Big T was more blue than Teal Piggie, Lighter than a Bluer Blue. I just gotta try them and to me the Passionant that they had on the displayer seemed a bit less pink than the Nocturnelle Release?? Going to compare them on Saturday when I get a makeover. I really like Lil Sizzler, but I didnt get a hold of Ambient when it was out. Sooo that all worked out okay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Overall,.. I didnt come off too badly and I am so far happy with my C-Shock I just wish there were face charts on the site.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 14, 2007)

I swatched Big T with Nightbird from intense palette, they are pretty similar, Nightbird is just darker.  Plus I don't like the texture of Big T.  I think I will return my Big T and get Bang on Blue instead.  I really like Romping and Going Bananas.  Wondergrass swatched on my skin with Swimming, are almost the same, but Wondergrass looked brighter in the pan.  So I might return that one, too.  I don't know, I am not too happy with C-shock when I saw them, plus I know I won't wear them too much.


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 14, 2007)

Is it just me or do the two greens look JUST LIKE chartreuse and kelly green pigment?  Not Big T... that one was a little more distinct. I was disappointed with passionate because I thought it was going to be more RED but it is very pink to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ah well.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think Chartruese Piggie might be a bit less yellow than Eyepopping. I havent seen Kelly Green in person. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah,.. I got my passionant from the Nocturnelle release and while I was hoping for a "red" shadow,.. it isnt close. Though it I do love it.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 14, 2007)

So it Going Bananas more of a highlight color? Or does it have enough color payoff to use like Chrome Yellow? I don't want CY because it is too much of a "wow" color for me. I'm thinking Going Bananas might be the right color for me but wondering if it is pigmented enough.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 14, 2007)

If you dont use a base it could be sheer enough to highlight with,.. but a little too yellow for that?? When I rub my finger over the top of it it truely is a banana color. LOL.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 14, 2007)

I saw C-shock last night, and picked up all of the shadows except Passionate, which I already have.  I really love each and every one of them.  Wondergrass is almost exactly like Swimming on me, but I wear that one so much that I bought Wondergrass anyway.  I was not impressed at all with ANY of the lip stuff.  I am NW15, and on me, Out to Shock was too cool, Blast O Blue made me look deathly, Vivacious looked similar, but a little lighter than Rocking Chick, Overrich looked almost NEON orange, and Pomposity was very plum and not something I would wear.  I skipped the lip gelees too, and got  2 more tendertones that I wanted instead.  I can see myself getting much more wear out of those.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 14, 2007)

The only thing I was really interested in from this collection was Overrich and I was disappointed in it as well. It looked awful on me. I ended up with nothing from this one.


----------



## CrystalStars (Jun 14, 2007)

Okay ladies..I need your help. Im only going to be able to get about 3 things outta this collection.. What would you suggest are the 3 must haves?


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrystalStars* 

 
_Okay ladies..I need your help. Im only going to be able to get about 3 things outta this collection.. What would you suggest are the 3 must haves?_

 
My 3 must haves were 

She-Boom Lip Gelee
Bang on Blue Eye Shadow
Big T Eye Shadow

This is coming from someone who loves vibrant colors though.  The only reason I didn't want any of the other eye shadows that much was because they were all too similar to pigments I already have and love. 

kelly green = wondergrass
chartreuse = eyepopping
romping = pinked mauve or accent red

plus I just got firespot from moonbathe and much prefer it to fab & flashy and I much prefer to golden lemon pigment to going bananas.

I am more of a gloss person than a lipstick person but I did get Out to Shock because I thought it would be a good base for the gelees I got (both She-Boom and Sugar Shock).  Shockingly enough (pun intended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  Sugar Shock goes on VERY sheer. I was expecting more color from it. I am happy it is so sheer, though because it wouldn't be very wearable, otherwise...  Unless, of course, you were going dramatic. It could easily be worn over a lipliner or lipstick for more drama.

So far I haven't tried Big T, but bang on blue is nice. My Rebelrock Blue pigment is still my fave, though.  She-Boom gelee is nice too. It has a more opaque finish but is still nice and sheer.  It adds a nice splash of color to the lips without looking overly done.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 14, 2007)

I have Ambient lipgelee and Lil Sizzler.  On me, they look different.  Lil Sizzler seems to be a little bit more pigmented on me.  Truthfully, I love lipgelees and I would've gotten it either way.  Haha.


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_"Out To Shock" Lipstick, the description says Glaze, but it appears under Frosts in the finish sections of lipsticks. Which is it?? I hate Glazes... =/_

 

I went to the counter today, and looked at Out to Shock on the display, and it was clearly labeled as a Glaze on the tube label. I had never tried a Glaze before, but I liked the color and bought it without trying on. When I got out to the car to take everything out of the bag to look at my purchases, the box said Frost. I immediately thought they had given me the wrong lipstick - but sure enough, it's Out to Shock - and it's marked as a Frost on the box and label on the tube. Very odd that the one at the counter is labeled as a Glaze.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 15, 2007)

How is the pigmentation and texture of Fab and Flashy and Eyepopping?
Those are the two I wanted the most. I don't have bitter
or an orange like that one.I wonder if Fab and Flashy is anything
like the new orangey Urban Decay shade JONES?


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jun 15, 2007)

pigmentation for eye popping is nice.  although i think i prefer the nars rated r green to this because it is a little more shimmery and bright.  fab and flashy is okay pigmentation but it doens't show up that well and is more subtle on me, nc40


----------



## Joke (Jun 15, 2007)

*C Shocking*

I hear that there are some surprises, like the e/s being sheer in stead of vibrant ...
How do you feel now youve seen this collection in real life and are there must haves?

TIA


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: C Shocking*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 

 
_I hear that there are some surprises, like the e/s being sheer in stead of vibrant ...
How do you feel now youve seen this collection in real life and are there must haves?

TIA_

 
Which shadows are sheer? All the ones I've tried have been quite pigmented.


----------



## purplkaret (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: C Shocking*

i tried the going bananas and fab & flashy and they looked kind of chalky.. prob b/c my skin is kind of tan (nc43)..  

the rest of the colors are great. good color payoff n i like the slight shimmer it has as opposed to just matte.

i'd say the must haves are big t and romping!


----------



## user79 (Jun 15, 2007)

@ Joke - Just for oversight I've merged your thread, there has been quite some discussion on the quality of this collection in this thread and I'm sure other users would find your reviews helpful as well.


----------



## Joke (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: C Shocking*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Which shadows are sheer? All the ones I've tried have been quite pigmented._

 
I havent seen this collection myself, but heard on MUA that it was rather dissapointing ... I would love to hear your oppinions


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 15, 2007)

Fab and Flashy is very similar to UD's new release Jones,.. I think Fab & flashy is just the barest pinch more orange,.. a little more pigmented, you can tell with them both over eyebase,... I tried to take pics but they didnt come out. And that fact probably wont keep me from buying another fab and flashy,.. it seems I have backups of all the oranges?? Weird obsession with them? At this point i am still successfully resisting temptation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See my swatches in the swatch thread for going bananas vs Spring up vs Gold dusk vs Trucco's Polkadot bikini a couple of Big T comparison and Wondergrass vs Trucco's Lovers lane. 

I have had great success with pigmentation with all of them except Bang on blue,. I did notice however that the top of these shadows pick up the filmy layer from using and eye base really fast. So these have to be scraped from time to time,.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think maybe I need to do that with Bang on Blue,... and try again,.. I have all the colors,.. I did find out that passionant is the same color as released previously,.. it just looks different when surrounded by the others colors,.. LOL. Romping is very different from Hepcat, way more purple than Stars N Rockets, and Has more blue tone than the regular line fuschia piggie. I am still on the fence with Eyepopping though,.. if you have overgrown,.. you may not need this one.


----------



## jpohrer (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: C Shocking*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 

 
_I havent seen this collection myself, but heard on MUA that it was rather dissapointing ... I would love to hear your oppinions_

 
Here are my thoughts on the collection:

Wondergrass looks like Guacamole, Going Bananas is a chalkier version of Gorgeous Gold, Big T looks most like a chalky version of A Bluer Blue from Holiday 2005, Eyepopping looks like Lucky Green, Romping looks like Accent Red pigment, and Fab and Flashy is a lighter version of Firespot or Mangomix.  

Bang on Blue is really versatile!  Mix it with Gracious Me to get a Jeweltone dupe, Lucky Jade to dupe Moonflower, Royal Plum to dupe Mystical Mist, and Silverbleu to get a prettier version of Idol Eyes!  

My MUA said Blast of Blue gives a hypothermia look, so mix it with orange reds to get a wearable shade.  The lipsticks reminded me of Rebelrose, Cockatease, Bunny Pink/Real Doll, and Rocking Chic (but lighter).  The lipgeeles were more pigmented than usual!  HTHS!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kradge79* 

 
_Do you guys think anything from C-Shock will sell out quickly? I'm hopefully going to be able to go tomorrow afternoon, but I wanted to know what you wonderful Specktrettes thought._

 
I do.  I went yesterday and Wondergrass was running very low.


----------



## charismaticlime (Jun 16, 2007)

Face charts!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capspock* 

 
_*Blast O'Blue*

SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation with 150 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Brit Wit Blushcreme with 129 Brush

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Velvetone Eye Brows with 266 Brush
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye with 231 Brush
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Luna Cream Colour Base with 217 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Blue Peep Fluidline with 242 Brush, Big T (centre) and Bang on Blue Eye Shadows (inner, outer) with 239 Brush
Liner, Upper/Eye-Liner, Haux: Point Black Liquidlast Liner with 211 Brush
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Point Black Liquidlast Liner with 211 Brush, Blu-Noir (inner, outer) and Big T (centre) Eye Shadows with 219 Brush
Mascara: All Black Fibre Rich Lash

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Blast o’ Blue Lipstick with 311 Brush
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Vivacious Lipstick and Sugar Shock Lipgelée with 316 Brush_

 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capspock* 

 
_*Lil' Sizzler *

SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Mineralize Satinfinish SPF 15 Foundation with 191 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Pink Swoon Sheertone Blush with 116 Brush

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Charcoal Brown Eye Shadow with 208 Brush
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Pearl Cream Colour Base with 217 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Pearl Cream Colour Base with 242 Brush, Wondergrass (inner) and Big T (outer) Eye Shadows with 239 Brush
Crease/Creux De L'Oeil: Eyepopping (inner), Wondergrass and Big T Eye Shadows with 224 Brush
Liner, Upper/Eye-Liner, Haux: Royal Wink Fluidline with 209 Brush
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Royal Wink Fluidline (inner) and Blacktrack Fluidline (outer) with 211 Brush and Big T Eye Shadow with 219 Brush
Mascara: Zoomblack Zoom Lash

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Honey B. Cremestick Pearl Liner
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Overrich Lipstick and Lil' Sizzler Lipgelée with 316 Brush_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capspock* 

 
_*Mega *

SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Hyper Real SPF 15 Foundation with 191 brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Fleur Power Powder Blush with 109 Brush

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Clear Brow Finisher
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye with 239 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Luna Cream Colour Base with 213 Brush, Eyepopping Eye Shadow (tear duct) with 219 Brush, Sushi Flower (inner) and Passionate (outer) Eye Shadows with 224 Brush
Liner/Eye-Liner: Graphblack Technakohl Liner with 266 Brush
Mascara: Coal Black Pro Lash

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Subculture Lip Pencil
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Out to Shock Lipstick and Mega Lipgelée with 316 Brush_

 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capspock* 

 
_*Out To Shock*

SKIN/PEAU
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Skin with 187 Brush
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Stick Foundation SPF 15 with 190 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Peaches Sheertone Blush with 116 Brush

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Kid Eye Shadow with 266 Brush
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye with 242 Brush
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Vapour Eye Shadow with 242 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Bang on Blue Eye Shadow with 239 Brush
Crease/Creux De L’oeil: Going Bananas Eye Shadow (inner) with 219 Brush, Passionate and Carbon Eye Shadows (outer) with 224 Brush
Liner/Eye-Liner: Blacktrack Fluidline with 209 Brush
Mascara: #2 Lash and Zoomblack Zoom Lash

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Lip Conditioner Stick SPF 15
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Sublime Culture Cremestick Liner
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Out to Shock Lipstick and Lil’ Sizzler Lipgelée with 318 Brush_

 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capspock* 

 
_*Overrich*

SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Select SPF 15 Moistureblend Foundation with 191 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Style Powder Blush with 116 Brush

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Browning Brow Shader with 266 Brush
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye with 239 Brush
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumiere: Porcelaine Brow Shader with 239 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Frostlite Fluidline with 242 Brush,
Going Bananas Eye Shadow with 252 Brush
Crease/Creux De L’oeil: Fab & Flashy Eye Shadow (inner) with 231 Brush, Bang on Blue and Carbon Eye Shadows (outer) with 224 Brush
Liner/Eye-Liner: Blacktrack Fluidline with 211 Brush
Mascara: #20 Lash (outer corners), Pitchblack Pro Longlash

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Gentle Coral Tinted Lip Conditioner SPF 15 with 316 Brush
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Chicory Lip Pencil
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Overrich Lipstick and Lil’ Sizzler Lipgelée with 316 Brush_

 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capspock* 

 
_*Pomposity*

SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Select SPF 15 Foundation with
187 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Hushabye Sheertone Blush (contour) with 168 Brush and Dollymix Sheertone Shimmer Blush(apples) with 129 Brush

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Kid Eye Shadow with 266 Brush
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Seedy Pearl Eye Shadow with 224 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Pearl Cream Colour Base with 252 Brush, Going Bananas (tear duct) Eye Shadow with 219 Brush, Wondergrass (inner) and Bang on Blue Eye Shadows with 217 Brush
Liner/Eye-Liner: Auto-de-blu Technakohl Liner with 208 Brush
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Satellite Dreams Eye Shadow with 219 brush
Mascara: All Black Fibre Rich Lash

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Velvetella Cremestick Liner
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Pomposity Lipstick and Mega Lipgelée with 316 Brush_

 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capspock* 

 
_*She-Boom!*

SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Select Tint SPF 15 with 188 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Peaches Sheertone Blush with 129 Brush

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Embark Eye Shadow with 208 Brush
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye with 213 Brush
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Vanilla Eye Shadow with 239 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Frostlite Fluidline with 242 Brush, Going Bananas Eye Shadow with 213 Brush and Romping Eye Shadow (tear duct) with 219 Brush
Crease/Creux De L’oeil: Fab & Flashy and Passionate (outer) Eye Shadows with 224 Brush
Liner/Eye-Liner, Haux: Aqualine Liquidlast Liner with 208 Brush
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Passionate and Fab & Flashy Eye Shadows with 266 Brush
Mascara: Noisy Black Loud Lash

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Cranapple Cremestick Pearl Liner
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Pomposity Lipstick and She-boom! Lipgelée with 316 Brush_

 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capspock* 

 
_*Vivacious*

SKIN/PEAU
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Skin with 190 Brush
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Mineralize Satinfinish SPF 15 Foundation with 188 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Uncommon Blushcreme with 188 Brush and Blushbaby Sheertone Blush (contour) with 168 Brush

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Charcoal Brown Eye Shadow with 212 Brush
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye with 213 Brush
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Mylar Eye Shadow with 239 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Shimma Paint with 242 Brush, Eyepopping Eye Shadow with 217 Brush
Crease/Creux De L’oeil: Big T (inner) and Romping (outer) Eye Shadows with 219 Brush
Liner/Eye-Liner: Boot Black Liquid Eye Liner with 211 Brush
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner: Folie Eye Shadow with 266 Brush
Mascara: Coal Black Pro Lash

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Smoothberry Cremestick Liner
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Vivacious Lipstick and She-boom! Lipgelée with 316 Brush_

 
Talk about HOTTT!!!

Credit: http://colorstorycollections.blogspo...rch/label/2007


----------



## dreamqueen (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome, thanx soooo much for posting these!!!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 16, 2007)

I just saw C-shock in person and I was not impressed really.
Lil Sizzler is a hot color though.
Out to Shock is a good mod pink lipstick if you like that super
mod look.
As for the shadows, they were a huge disappointment.
The color payoff was pretty bad for all most all of them.
Bang on Blue was BAD.
The only shadows I liked were Fab and Flashy and Eyepopping
(which does look a lot like the Chartreuse pigment).
Wondergrass was a nice color but I was expecting a better texture.
So thumbs down for C-shock really....not as great as I thought it would
be AT ALL.


----------



## charismaticlime (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_I just saw C-shock in person and I was not impressed really.
Lil Sizzler is a hot color though.
Out to Shock is a good mod pink lipstick if you like that super
mod look.
As for the shadows, they were a huge disappointment.
The color payoff was pretty bad for all most all of them.
Bang on Blue was BAD.
The only shadows I liked were Fab and Flashy and Eyepopping
(which does look a lot like the Chartreuse pigment).
Wondergrass was a nice color but I was expecting a better texture.
So thumbs down for C-shock really....not as great as I thought it would
be AT ALL._

 
I know what you mean.  It's just like the Technacolor collection last year - great colours, bad payoff.

But I have to admit, those face charts are amazing!  Though I guess I'll have to find other colours to use instead of the ones from C-Shock.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 16, 2007)

I did not see the technacolor ones,was that the one with Peppier?
Yeah C-Shock...C-Suck....haha.


----------



## lacor (Jun 17, 2007)

I just went to see C-Shock and was so disappointed like others of you have been.  I really thought I would want to buy everything in this collection, but everything looked like something I already owned.  The only thing I bought was the Out to Shock lipstick because I have been looking for a nice bubblegum pink lipstick.  My heart is sad but I suppose my bank account is happy!


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: C Shocking*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jpohrer* 

 
_Here are my thoughts on the collection:

Wondergrass looks like Guacamole, Going Bananas is a chalkier version of Gorgeous Gold, Big T looks most like a chalky version of A Bluer Blue from Holiday 2005, Eyepopping looks like Lucky Green, Romping looks like Accent Red pigment, and Fab and Flashy is a lighter version of Firespot or Mangomix.  

Bang on Blue is really versatile!  Mix it with Gracious Me to get a Jeweltone dupe, Lucky Jade to dupe Moonflower, Royal Plum to dupe Mystical Mist, and Silverbleu to get a prettier version of Idol Eyes!  

My MUA said Blast of Blue gives a hypothermia look, so mix it with orange reds to get a wearable shade.  The lipsticks reminded me of Rebelrose, Cockatease, Bunny Pink/Real Doll, and Rocking Chic (but lighter).  The lipgeeles were more pigmented than usual!  HTHS!_

 

I totally agree with your descriptions 100%....


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 18, 2007)

Its looking like color payoff is depending on the user for this collection.  

Playing with my C-shock over the weekend did prove to me that you gotta be careful,.. these shadows DEFINITELY DO pick up an oily top layer from dirty brushes (used for other colors first) or if you apply directly on top of your eye base without doing a neutral shadow wash first. This would make them harder to get color payoff from. I had to scrape my Bang on Blue before I decided I liked it. (See last nights FOTD- "The weekend went to fast"). 

So far the only one I would say is nearly a "dupe" of anything (Well at least since the Adorn collection) is Eyepopping,.. this is so very close to Overgrown which was Limited also.

Additionial thought: FYI- I saved that post of C-shock face charts to a PDF - Please PM me with your e-mail addy if you want it.


----------



## a914butterfly (Jun 18, 2007)

i really LOVE out to shock lipstick. it's so perfect for my skintone (NC200 hyperreal foundation)!! i love this color so much i bought 7 already and might get more backup since its LE. this color looks so hot on me!! i only bought a mega lipgelee and 2 big t eyeshadows and 1 romping eyeshadow, though. i was really only very impressed with the out to shock lipstick


----------



## MACgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 

 
_i really LOVE out to shock lipstick. it's so perfect for my skintone (NC200 hyperreal foundation)!! i love this color so much i bought 7 already and might get more backup since its LE. this color looks so hot on me!! i only bought a mega lipgelee and 2 big t eyeshadows and 1 romping eyeshadow, though. i was really only very impressed with the out to shock lipstick_

 
i looooove out to shock its my new fav product, i wear it with half-red to darken in a wee bit and prrr lipglass everyday!!. C-shock is going so fast at my store, big t, going bananas, and wondergrass are gone, with only a lil bit of the rest, eyepoping is the next to go as of yesterday we only had 5. Bang on blue we only had about 14, romping about 21, fab and flashy about 15 and passionate (we recived some with the c-shock order) about 7.


----------



## badkittekitte (Jun 21, 2007)

it kills me that no looks were posted on mac but the looks posted above are great..i tried two of them but didnt look right..blame not having the right brushes or the same bases...oh well


----------



## rocking chick (Jun 21, 2007)

The following information is from another website. 

Eve’s newest video “Tambourine” features makeup colors from MAC C-Shock, their electrifying summer collection with bold, fun hues.
The gorgeous rapper and spokesperson for MAC Viva Glam VI looks incredible in the following pictures taken at her video shoot with makeup done by her personal makeup artist JJ.


This look was created with:
Vivacious Lipstick (c-shock)
Cork Pencil
Mega Lip Gelée (c-shock)
Honesty and Kid Eye Shadow
Technikohl Pencil in Graph Black
#7 Lashes
Lingering Brow Pencil with Girl Boy Brow Gel
Harmony Blush
Matte Bronze Bronzer as contour
#129 Brush

For this look, Eve is using the following products:
Mega Lip Gelée (c-shock)
Cork Pencil
Overrich Lipstick (c-shock)
Saddle Eye Shadow
Electric Eel Eye Shadow
Bang On Blue Eye Shadow (c-shock)
Technikohl Pencil in Auto-de Blue
Fancy Ray Crème Blush


For this next look, the First Lady of Rap is wearing:
Cork Lip pencil
Mega Lip Gelée (c-shock)
Overrich Lipstick (c-shock)
Going Bananas Eye Shadow (c-shock)
Eye Popping Eye Shadow (c-shock)
Amberlights Eye Shadow
Honesty Blush with Matte Bronze Bronzer as contour


----------



## karinaf (Jun 21, 2007)

I bought every single eye shadow in this collection, and on Saturday I am going back to get every lipstick and lip geele for it too.  This will be the first time I have bought the ENTIRE collection of something... but really I just can't pass any of this up.  So what if I wear Blast o Blue once before it turns?  Its blue!  hahahahahah


----------



## redecouverte (Jun 22, 2007)

There is a new link on the MAC website about all the different looks created with C-shock that appear in  Eve's video.
she will also be available for live chat on Wedn. June 27th.


http://www.maccosmetics.com/whats_new/eve/index.tmpl


----------



## princess (Jun 28, 2007)

Is Lil' Sizzler lipgelee close to any existing lip products like Lychee Luxe/Petit Four lipglass or Funshine slimshine?


----------



## Karyn (Jul 29, 2007)

I have Wondergrass and Bang On Blue and love them both!  

I wear Wondergrass on the lid with Fiction in the crease and Bang on Blue on the lid with Deep Truth in the crease.  I love colors!


----------

